# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Other Songbird race! (And other stuff.)

## Metastachydium

Because I like birds.

*Passer*

Passers are avian creatures that resemble songbirds; an average passer has a height of roughly 2' 2". There's little difference between the size and weight of male and female specimens. A passer's wings double as arms, complete with a four-fingered hand.
Most passers belong to the subrace known as greybirds. Male greybirds have a grey face, belly and cap; the back of their head and their wings are brown. Females have gray bellies with lighter, dull brown caps and wings.

Passers speak Passer and Common.

*Size/Type:* Small Monstrous Humanoid
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 15 feet (3 squares), fly 40 feet (average)
*Armor Class:*  12 (+1 size, +1 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/-5
*Attack:* Sickle +2 melee (1d6-2)
*Full Attack:* Sickle +2 melee (1d6-2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Cry of sorrow
*Special Qualities:* Short arms
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 6, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills:* Balance +4, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* Alertness, Weapon FinesseB
*Environment:* Temperate forests
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, nest (3-5) or flock (10-40)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level adjustment:* +0

*Passer Traits*

A passer character exchanges its 1 HD of monstrous humanoid for its first class level

Passers possess the following racial traits.
-4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Wisdom.
Small size. +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, -4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits ¾ those of Medium characters.
A passer's base land speed is 15 feet. A passer also has a fly speed of 40 feet (average maneuverability).
Passers (unlike most monstrous humanoids) do not have darkvision.
Short Arms: Passers' hands are part of their wings, and as such they are shorter than the arms of other races. Passers must enter the space of opponents to make melee attacks against them, unless they are wielding weapons with the reach property.
Armoured Flight: The fly speed of a passer wearing light armour is reduced by 10 feet and the passer's maneuverability becomes poor. A passer wearing medium or heavy armour cannot fly.
+2 racial bonus on Hide and Survival checks.
Cry of Sorrow (Ex): When feeling threatened, a passer can emit a series of short, sorrowful cries as a swift action. Opponents must succeed on a DC 10 Will save or all attacks made by them in the next round against the passer suffer a -1 penalty. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Automatic Languages: Common, Passer. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Orc, Sylvan.
Favored Class: Druid.

*Subraces*
The above information describes the greybird passer, the most common variety. There are two other major subraces of passer.

*Greenbird Passer*

Male greenbirds have a bright green plummage with a number of black streaks on their wings and a black cap. Female greenbirds have a green-grey belly with a pattern of green and green-grey feathers covering the rest of their body and a number of black streaks on their wings.

*Greenbird Traits*
These traits are in addition to the greybird traits, except where noted.
-4 Strength, +2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma. These adjustments replace the greybird's ability score adjustments.
+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Hide checks. This trait replaces the greybird's racial bonuses to skill checks.

*Redbird Passer*

Male redbirds have black wings, grey backs and a black cap. Their bellies are bright red. Female redbirds look nearly identical, but their bellies are light brown instead of red.

*Redbird Traits*
These traits are in addition to the greybird traits, except where noted.
-4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Charisma. These adjustments replace the greybird's ability score adjustments.
+4 racial bonus on Diplomacy checks. This trait replaces the greybird's racial bonuses to skill checks.
Favored Class: Sorcerer. This trait replaces the greybird's favored class.

♣
I'm not sure what their type should be. Currently, I'm thinking monstrous humanoid (since they have that roundish songbird body shape instead a more humanlike one). I'm also not sure whether they should have LA, and if yes, how much.

♣*Update:* Added a stat block, went with monstrous humanoid and no LA for now.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Angry Sparrow Swarm*

These little birds are angry, and there's a lot of them.

*Size/Type:* Fine Animal (Swarm)
*Hit Dice:* 12d8 (48 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 5 feet (1 square), fly 60 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:* 23 (+8 size, +5 Dex), touch 23, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/
*Attack:* Swarm (3d6 plus 1d2 acid)
*Full Attack:* Swarm (3d6 plus 1d2 acid)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Angry chirping, distraction, droppings
*Special Qualities:* Immune to weapon damage, low-light vision, swarm traits
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +13, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 1, Dex 20, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:* Balance +12, Hide +22, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +12
*Feats:* Alertness, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Lightning Reflexes
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 9
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* None
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Angry Chirping (Ex)*
When thousands of angry little birds chirp together, the sound might overwhelm the minds of the weak. Anyone capable of hearing the sparrows must succeed on a DC 16 Will save or become shaken for the duration of the angry chirping. A swarm of sparrows can chirp together for one minute (or 10 rounds). They can then resume chirping once 1d10 rounds have passed.

*Droppings (Ex)*
The swarm excretes copious amounts of droppings as it descends upon its enemies. Each succesful attack made by the swarm deals an additional 1d2 points of acid damage.

----------


## Debihuman

I like these! Nicely done. I generally don't critique races but I love monster stat blocks.

----------


## Metastachydium

Thanks! I'm happy to hear that (and I just knew including a statblock for the passer was a good idea)!

♣
Speaking of statblocks, here's a new one. This time it's not a birdy (although if we consider dragons magical dinosaurs, it's close enough), but rather something a bit more folkloric (and so not a talking pyrohydra!):

*Seven-Headed Dragon*

Seven-headed dragons would be indistinguishable from exceptionally tall and wide humans were it not for the colourful scales and scutes, the strong tail and, of course, the seven short-snouted reptilian heads with sharp teeth.
Seven-headed dragons tend to be hardy fighters, heavy drinkers and many, if not most of them have a weird habit of kidnapping young female aristocrats. They can and often do ride sufficiently sized horses with an unusual number of legs.
Seven-headed dragons speak Common and Draconic.

*Size/Type:* Large Dragon
*Hit Dice:* 11d12+66 (137 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 40 feet (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*  28 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +12 natural, +6 +1 breastplate), touch 10, flat-footed 27
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+19
*Attack:*  Bite +16 melee (1d8+4) or large _+4 heavy mace_ +19 melee (2d6+8) or large _+2 scimitar_ +17 melee (2d4+6) or large _+4 heavy mace_ +16 ranged (2d6+8)
*Full Attack:*  7 bites + 16 melee (1d8+4), or large _+4 heavy mace_ +19/+13/+7 melee (2d6+8) or large _+2 scimitar_ +17/+12/+7 melee (2d4+6) or large _+4 heavy mace_ +19/+14/+9 melee (2d6+8) and Large +2 scimitar +17/+12 melee (2d4+4) and 7 bites +11 melee (1d8+2) or large _+4 heavy mace_ +16 ranged (2d6+8)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Breath Weapon, Heavy Throw
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, damage reduction 10/slashing and magic, darkvision 90 ft., dragon traits, immunity to fire, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +15, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 17
*Skills:* Gather Information +9, Intimidate +11, Jump +8, Knowledge (Nobility and royalty) +12, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Open Lock +10, Ride +8, Spot +11, Search +11, Use Rope +10
*Feats:* Endurance, Diehard, Great Fortitude, Improved Two-Weapon FightingB, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Temperate hills and forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 14
*Alignment:* Usually neutrall evil
*Advancement:* 12-14 HD (Large); 15-20 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*All-Around Vision (Ex)*
The multiple heads a seven-headed dragon possessess allow it to look in several directions at once, bestowing a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks. Opponents gain no flanking bonuses when attacking a seven-headed dragon. 

*Breath Weapon (Su)*
A seven-headed dragon has one type of breath weapon, a 20 ft. line of fire. Once a seven-headed dragon breathes, it can't breathe again for 1d6 rounds. A seven-headed dragons's breath weapon deals 1d8 points of damage per head. A seven-headed dragon can breathe on up to seven opponents at once. A succesful Reflex save (DC 21) reduces damage by half. The saving throw is Constitution-based.

*Heavy Throw (Ex)*
A seven-headed dragon can throw a heavy mace as if it were a ranged weapon with a range increment of 15 feet.

*Superior Two-Weapon Fighting*
Because each of its two arms are controlled by a different head, a seven-headed dragon does not take a penalty on attack or damage rolls for attacking with two weapons.

*Skills*
Due to having seven heads, a  seven-headed dragon has a +14 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. It also has a +5 racial bonus on Move Silently, Open Lock, Search and Use Rope checks made while attemting to kidnap somebody.


I tried to give this an official-looking LA using the guidelines in _Savage Species_, but at around +13 I gave up on the idea (I blame the guidelines).

----------


## Metastachydium

So. I'm aware there's a thing called camelopardel in _Sandstorm_, but it's just a short giraffe with some dumb magical auras, and what this game really needs is an actual camel-panther hybrid, i.e. a resilient, predatory spotted camel with sharp fangs that's good at carrying stuff and climbing trees. And here it is:

*Camelopardalis*

Camelopardales resemble camels, and are just as hardy, but their legs are shorter and their yellow-brown fur is adorned by angular, dark brown spots. Camelopardales are omnivorous; however they have a strong preference for meat. Accordingly, their teeth are sharp and so are they claws.

*Size/Type:* Large Animal
*Hit Dice:* 8d8+56 (88 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 50 feet (8 squares), climb 15 feet
*Armor Class:*  15 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+15
*Attack:*  Bite +11 melee (1d10+5)
*Full Attack:*  Bite +11 melee (1d10+5) and 2 claws +6 melee (1d6+5)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./ 5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spit
*Special Qualities:* Stubborn endurance, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +13, Ref +4, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 9, Cha 14
*Skills:* Climb +5, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5
*Feats:* Alertness, Great Fortitude, Run
*Environment:* Warm plains and hills
*Organization:* Solitary or herd (10-50)
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 9-15 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Carrying capacity*
A light load for a camelopardalis is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601-900 pounds. A camelopardalis can drag 4,500 pounds.

*Stubborn Endurance (Ex)*
A camelopardalis gains a +8 bonus on the following checks and saves: Constitution checks made to continue running, Constitution checks made to avoid nonlethal damage from a forced march, Constitution checks made to avoid nonlethal damage from starvation or thirst and Fortitude saves made to avoid nonlethal damage from hot or cold environments.

*Spit (Ex)*
A camelopardalis can spit on any opponent within 5 feet as a swift action. The camelopardalis must make a ranged touch attack. If it hits, the target must succeed on a DC 19 Fort save or become sickened for 1d6 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based.

----------


## Metastachydium

And here's another, straight out of Borges.

*Krokottas*

Krokottases are canine predators that resemble wolves but have a longer, more angular muzzle and larger, incredibly sharp teeth. Their fur is usually brown or brown-grey.

*Size/Type:* Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:* 4d10+4 (24 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 50 feet (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*  15 (+2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+7
*Attack:*  Bite +8 melee (2d4+3+1d8 acid)
*Full Attack:*  Bite +8 melee (2d4+3+1d8 acid)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Caustic jaws
*Special Qualities:*  Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, unrelenting fangs
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 1, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Skills:* Climb +3, Listen +2, Spot +2, Survival +3
*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Improved SunderB, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 5 HD (Medium), 6-10 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Caustic Jaws (Ex)*
A krokottas begins digesting its chosen prey the moment it sinks its fangs into said prey. For that purpose, it has glands in its oral cavity secreting powerful digestive juices. A krokottas that hits with its bite attack deals an additional 1d8 points of acid damage.

*Unrelenting Fangs (Ex)*
A krokottas is capable of biting through almost anything. Its bite attack ignores armor and natural armor bonuses.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Celestial Stag*

Nothing is known about the appearence of celestial stags and it is unclear how they acquired their confusing name.
Celestial stags speak Common, Undercommon and Terran.

*Size/Type:* Medium Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+12 (36 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30 feet (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*  16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+11
*Attack:*  Slam +7 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:*  2 slams +7 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Meltdown, torment
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 120 ft., oblivion
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 7, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Intimidate +8, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5, Listen +3
*Feats:* Great Fortitude, Improved GrappleB, Iron Will, Persuasive
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 4
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Meltdown (Su)*
Celestial stags desire to reach the surface world without exception; however, allowing them to do so is extremely dangerous. Upon exposure to natural light, a celestial stag's body begins to melt away and the resulting liquid soon evaporates, turning into a rapidly expanding cloud of noxious gas that spreads at a rate of 250 feet per round, dealing 18d10 points of damage to every living creature within a 1 mile radius. The affected area becomes poisonous thereafter for 1d12 weeks, dealing initial and secondary damage of 1d8 Con to any living creature that enters it and fails to make a DC 19 Fort save. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +4 racial bonus.

*Oblivion (Su)*
It is impossible to properly observe or describe a celetial stag, as observers cannot remember their features for any length of time. The DC for Knowledge (dungeoneering) checks made to identify a celestial stag increases by 15.

*Torment (Ex)*
If bribery and persuasion fails, celestial stags sometimes attempt to learn the way to the surface via torture. A celestial stag must succed on a grapple check made to pin the opponent to do so. Each round the pin is maintained, the stag deals 2d8 points of bludgeoning, piercing or slashing damage (the stag's choice).

♣
(I'm aware that Meltdown looks like an overkill, but the creature I adapted here is described as being able to _destroy an entire country_ with this ability, so in fact I might actually be underselling it a fair bit.)

----------


## Metastachydium

*Hide*

Hides resemble spread out, mud-coloured cowhides lined by four larger and a multitude of smaller eyes. They live in pools and around the fords of larger rivers, and they spend most of their time lying at the bottom of the water, in wait for live prey to ambush.

*Size/Type:* Large Aberration [Aquatic]
*Hit Dice:* 11d8+33 (77 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* Swim 20 feet
*Armor Class:*  15 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +8/+20
*Attack:*  
*Full Attack:*  
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Constrict 2d8+7+4d6 acid, leaping grab
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid, critical hits and precision damage, innocuous, low-light vision, resistance to cold and fire 10, tremorsense 20 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 1, Wis 11, Cha 7
*Skills:* Hide +10, Jump +20, Spot +6, Swim +7
*Feats:* Great Fortitude, Improved GrappleB, Improved Initiative Skill Focus (Jump), Stealthy
*Environment:* Aquatic
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 10
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 12-15 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Acid (Ex)*
A hide secretes digestive juices that quickly dissolve organic materials. A hide automatically deals acid damage with constrict attacks.

*All-Around Vision (Ex)*
Due to the number of its eyes and the positioning thereof, hides have a +4 bonus on Spot checks and they cannot be flanked.

*Constrict (Ex)*
A hide deals 2d8+Str points of bludgeonig damage with each succesful grapple check.

*Innocuous (Ex)*
Due to its shape and size, a hide gains a +4 racial bonus on its Hide checks made in its natural environment. It takes a succesful DC 18 Spot check to identify it as a living creature.

*Leaping Grab (Ex)*
Hides snap out of the water to get hold of their prey. A hide can grab an opponent to initiate a grapple with a succesful Jump check (DC=the touch AC of its opponent).

♣
I would definitely appreciate some feedback on these if anyone has the time!

----------


## Metastachydium

*Giant Harvestmen*

Giant harvestman resemble oversized spiders. They have a small, usually black, brown or grey ovoid body and eight long, slender legs.

*Size/Type:* Medium Vermin
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+4 (12 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40 feet (8 squares), climb 20 feet
*Armor Class:*  13 ( +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack:*  Bite +2 melee (1d6)
*Full Attack:*  Bite +2 melee (1d6)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., longlegs, nervous twitch, tremorsense 60 ft., vermin traits
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 15, Con 15, Int , Wis 12, Cha 1
*Skills:* 
*Feats:* 
*Environment:* Temperate hills and planes
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 3-5 (Medium); 6-8 (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Longlegs (Ex)*
The body of a giant harvestman is relatively small compared to its huge legs. Any attack made against a giant harvestman has a 50% chance of only hitting one of these legs. The legs of a giant harvestman have an AC of 10 and 2 hit points each; if a leg is severed, a giant harvestman loses half as much from its hit point total.

*Nervous Twitch (Ex)*
Once severed, the legs of a giant harvestman continue twitching on the ground for 1d4 minutes, distracting the opponents of the creature. Each severed, twitching leg imposes a cumulative -1 penalty on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks and saving throws for all opponents who have a line of sight to the legs unless they make a DC 13 Will save. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Skills*
Giant harvestmen have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. A giant harvestman can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. Giant harvestmen use either their Strength or Dexterity modifier for Climb checks, whichever is higher.

----------


## Metastachydium

And here's an ooze, because this thread didn't have one yet and I'm not gonna be sloppy like that.

*Sitis*

Sitises are amorphous, translucent masses of slime that are roughly 12 to 15 feet wide and up to 14 inches thick. They are largely colourless; however, if a specimen has recently fed, its body temporarily gains a yellowish brown colouration.

*Size/Type:* Huge Ooze
*Hit Dice:* 12d10+84 (144 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 feet (6 squares), climb 15 feet
*Armor Class:*  10 (-2 size, +2 Dex), touch 10, flat-footed 8
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+21
*Attack:*  Slam +13 melee (4d4+4) or sweep +13 melee touch (special)
*Full Attack:*  Slam +13 melee (4d4+4) or sweep +13 melee touch (special)
*Space/Reach:* 15 ft./20 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Adhesive, blood drain, broad sweep, engulf, wilting
*Special Qualities:* Blindsight 40 ft., immunity to fire, improved reach, tremorsense 60 ft., vulnerability to electricity
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +6, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 19, Dex 15, Con 25, Int , Wis 3, Cha 1
*Skills:* Climb +12, Hide +6
*Feats:* 
*Environment:* Warm hills and mountains
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 11
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 13-18 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Sitises usually wait in ambush for prey to get close and once they sense movement within their reach, they lash out with a sweep attack trying to grab as many opponents as possible. They only use their slam attacks if they can engulf no further prey.

*Adhesive (Ex)*
When a sitis makes a sweep attack, the pseudopod the attack is made with begins to exude a thick, strongly adhesive secretion. Any opponent hit by a sitis's sweep is entitled to make a DC 23 Strength check to break free. If the check fails, the opponent in question is considered grappled by the sitis and it may attempt to engulf them in the next round.

*Blood Drain (Ex)*
A sitis drains blood from its engulfed prey, draining 1d6 points of Constitution each round the victim is trapped within its body.

*Broad Sweep (Ex)*
A sitis can grab up to three Medium or Small, up to six Tiny and up to fifteen Diminutive or smaller adjacent creatures within its threatened area with a single sweep attack.

*Engulf (Ex)*
A sitis can pull an opponent grabbed by its sweep attack into its body with a succesful grapple check. Once inside, victims are subject to blood drain and wilting each round for as long as they remain trapped in the body of the ooze. A sitis can have 2 Medium, 8 Small, 32 Tiny or 128 Diminutive or smaller creatures engulfed at a time.
Victims may attempt a DC 23 Strength check to break out of the sitis's body each round. Failure to do so imposes a cumulative -1 penalty on subsequent Strength checks made by the same victim to free themselves.

*Improved Reach (Ex)*
A sitis is capable of stretching out its viscous body to an improbable extent. All natural weapons of a sitis have a reach of 15 feet.

*Wilting (Ex)*
A sitis draws the water out of the body of its prey. Engulfed victims must make a succesful DC 23 Fortitude save each round they are trapped inside the body of the ooze or suffer 5d10 points of desiccation damage and become dehydrated. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Skills*
A sitis has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. A giant harvestman can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. It also has a +12 racial bonus on Hide checks.

----------


## Debihuman

Looking at some of these like the 7-headed dragon. It should have All-Around Vision and would never be flanked. You might want to look at the multiheaded template. It strikes me as undersized and underpowered.  See here: https://www.realmshelps.net/monsters...ultihead.shtml


Camelopardalis is nicely done. However, I'm not sure it how much this is improved by giving it Endurance as an Extraordinary ability rather than simply giving it Endurance as a bonus feat. Note you cannot give it Endurance as a feat when it advances since the bonuses do not stack even though they are from different sources as they both untyped bonuses. This is always something to consider. 

I think there is an official version of the giant harvestman spider already (could be a previous homebrew though as I am not 100% sure).  I really like nervous twitch though so kudos on that.  Longleg should probably be renamed longlegs as that the general spelling. 

I don't think I understand how an ooze makes a sweep attack. "Oozes attack any creatures they encounter. They lash out with pseudopods or simply engulf opponents with their bodies, which secrete acids that help them catch or digest their prey."  All it needs a better description for the sweep attack. What part of its anatomy does it use to make a sweep? 

Debby

----------


## Metastachydium

Many thanks for the feedback!




> Looking at some of these like the 7-headed dragon. It should have All-Around Vision and would never be flanked. You might want to look at the multiheaded template. It strikes me as undersized and underpowered.  See here: https://www.realmshelps.net/monsters...ultihead.shtml


As for the size, I was trying to stat up a folkloric creature which is usually an accomplished fencer, dueling various human heroes. While making it medium would have been utterly ridiculous, large felt like a decent compromise.
Other than that, yeah, you're absolutely right and thank you for reminding me of that template. I'll give the big lizard some upgrades.





> Camelopardalis is nicely done. However, I'm not sure it how much this is improved by giving it Endurance as an Extraordinary ability rather than simply giving it Endurance as a bonus feat. Note you cannot give it Endurance as a feat when it advances since the bonuses do not stack even though they are from different sources as they both untyped bonuses. This is always something to consider.


That's what I get for being *lazy*! The name is seriously misleading: the benefits of Endurance (Ex) are not identical to those of Endurance (the feat). The bonus the special ability gives is a +8 rather than a +4, but it does not apply to a number of things the feat covers (swim checks, holding breath, sleeping in armour barding). I'll go rename it.




> I think there is an official version of the giant harvestman spider


Fun fact: harvestmen are arachnids, but not spiders. 




> already (could be a previous homebrew though as I am not 100% sure).


That's not impossible. There's a crazy amount of monsters in this game, and sometimes I have difficulty keeping track of them.




> I really like nervous twitch though so kudos on that.  Longleg should probably be renamed longlegs as that the general spelling.


Thanks, and I'll fix that.




> I don't think I understand how an ooze makes a sweep attack. "Oozes attack any creatures they encounter. They lash out with pseudopods or simply engulf opponents with their bodies, which secrete acids that help them catch or digest their prey."  All it needs a better description for the sweep attack. What part of its anatomy does it use to make a sweep?


I picture it as the ooze making a broad, sideways sweeping motion with an unusually wide pseudopod (but I'm not sure that makes much sense).

----------


## sandmote

> *Meltdown (Su)*
> Celestial stags desire to reach the surface world without exception; however, allowing them to do so is extremely dangerous. Upon exposure to natural light, a celestial stag's body begins to melt away and the resulting liquid soon evaporates, turning into a rapidly expanding cloud of noxious gas dealing 18d10 points of damage to every living creature within a 1 mile radius. The affected area becomes poisonous thereafter for 1d12 weeks, dealing initial and secondary damage of 1d8 Con to any living creature that enters it and fails to make a DC 19 Fort save. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +4 racial bonus.


 I'm not really familiar with 3.5e monsters, but this seems highly excessive for something CR 4. I'm imaging some lich capturing one to teleport into the middle of a major city. 

I'd maybe up the CR and quantify the spread of the cloud of gas.

*Edit:* I really like the harvestman though. A mechanical "creep out" effect is really neat, particularly because I think the players would assume they're going to get jumped by something else while dealing with it.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I'm not really familiar with 3.5e monsters, but this seems highly excessive for something CR 4. I'm imaging some lich capturing one to teleport into the middle of a major city. 
> 
> I'd maybe up the CR and quantify the spread of the cloud of gas.


I know, I know. It is a profoundly unusable monster (except maybe as a plot point). The reason why would be that I tried to replicate the abilities/characteristics of an actula creature of folklore which is inherently and ridiculously unbalanced (a couple unarmed miners can kill it with relative ease while underground but it becomes a weapon of mass destruction (seriously, I'm not making this up (heck, I even scaled down its destructive potential a fair bit))). (Also, rest assured: 3.5 is crazy but not _this_ crazy.)
As for the spread, well, there _are_ spells with areas measured in miles (Eclipse comes to mind, with its 5 miles radius), so this is more of a balance problem (those spells are, of course, epic spells) than a problem of stuff being poorly quantified.
Should I, perhaps, put a disclaimer on the thing (WARNING: this is horribly unbalanced and that on purpose! Do not try to use this unless you can make it make sense!)




> *Edit:* I really like the harvestman though. A mechanical "creep out" effect is really neat, particularly because I think the players would assume they're going to get jumped by something else while dealing with it.


Thanks! I'm happy to hear that!

----------


## sandmote

> As for the spread, well, there _are_ spells with areas measured in miles (Eclipse comes to mind, with its 5 miles radius), so this is more of a balance problem (those spells are, of course, epic spells) than a problem of stuff being poorly quantified.


 I was thinking you should quantify the spread of the gas so there's an explicit event created when the monster dies, where the party has the chance to evacuate as much as they can from that 1 mile radius as the cloud expands behind them. Where a nuke is basically instantaneous and then the remaining radiation deals damage per round, if the cloud spreads at a rate of 100 feet per round (or whatever number), the party explicitly has time to try to save... whoever they might have the chance to save (including themselves) before it reaches them. 

Although I admit this might not fit what the creature in question is actually based on.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I was thinking you should quantify the spread of the gas so there's an explicit event created when the monster dies, where the party has the chance to evacuate as much as they can from that 1 mile radius as the cloud expands behind them. Where a nuke is basically instantaneous and then the remaining radiation deals damage per round, if the cloud spreads at a rate of 100 feet per round (or whatever number), the party explicitly has time to try to save... whoever they might have the chance to save (including themselves) before it reaches them.


That Makes an awful lot of sense. Thanks for the idea!




> Although I admit this might not fit what the creature in question is actually based on.


That's not going to be a problem. How exactly it does what it does is left a bit vague beyond establishing that it melts into something very smelly.

*Edit:* Aand fixed it!

----------


## Debihuman

Re: Dragon

Since you added a HD, BAB is now 11 and grapple is 19. 

The dragon's attacks are off. I'm gonna go full detail on this to help other homebrewers who also struggle with monster attacks. It's complicated. It's really complicated. I'm sorry if it gives you a headache. 


Is the mace a magical _+4 mace_? Likewise is the scimitar a magical _+2 scimitar_ because that makes a difference. Italics really help when you are looking at magical weapons. 

Two weapon fighting means that if it fights with both its weapons it takes a -4 penalty to both attacks. 

I can see it having magical weapons but generally statted dragons do not fight with magical weapons. Furthermore, creatures with magic items have it listed specifically in treasure.   

Since you raised the HD to 11, the BAB is now 11.  Here is the attack line (it only gets ONE bite in the attack line (regardless of how many heads it has) 

Since a mace isn't designed to be a thrown weapon, a creature throwing it still has to take the -4 penalty to hit and and only uses the dragon's strength modifier in damage. 

"It is possible to throw a weapon that isnt designed to be thrown (that is, a melee weapon that doesnt have a numeric entry in the Range Increment column on Table: Weapons), but a character who does so takes a -4 penalty on the attack roll."  Note creature cannot make iterative attacks with thrown weapons because it doesn't have it in its possession once it is thrown. [You'd think this would be obvious but it's an easy mistake to overlook.  Also this rule "Throwing a light or one-handed weapon is a standard action, while throwing a two-handed weapon is a full-round action. Regardless of the type of weapon, such an attack scores a threat only on a natural roll of 20 and deals double damage on a critical hit. Such a weapon has a range increment of 10 feet." Since the special ability gives it 15 feet that is an exception. 

This all gives the following:
*Melee Attack:* Base attack bonus (+11) + Strength modifier (+4)  + size modifier (-1)  (+1 attack with weapon focus on bite ). 
*Ranged Attack:* Base attack bonus (+11) + Dexterity modifier (+1)  + size modifier (-1)  non-standard throwing weapon (-4)


This is how the attack line should look. 
*Attack:* Bite is 15 melee (1d8+4) or Large _+4 heavy mace_ +18 melee (2d6+8) or Large _+2 scimitar_ +16 melee (2d4+4) or _+2 Large heavy mace_ +8 ranged (2d6+8) 

The full attack line is a bit tricky because it has so many attacks. because it can make 7 bite attacks, a bit isn't considered a sole weapon so it only gets +4 from Strength not +6.   

Full Attack is where this gets tricky because it uses both natural and manufactured weapons. 

*Manufactured and Natural Weapon Fighting*
"Some creatures combine attacks with natural and manufactured weapons when they make a full attack. When they do so, the manufactured weapon attack is considered the primary attack unless the creatures description indicates otherwise and any natural weapons the creature also uses are considered secondary natural attacks. These secondary attacks do not interfere with the primary attack as attacking with an off-hand weapon does, but they take the usual 5 penalty (or 2 with the Multiattack feat) for such attacks, even if the natural weapon used is normally the creatures primary natural weapon." Whew that's a mouthful. 

Primary manufactured weapon is the Mace since it has the highest bonus (+4 bonus) and scimitar is the off-hand weapon (+2 bonus). Note it still takes a -4 penalty to using both weapons even with the Two-handed weapon feat. 

Also, an off-hand weapon adds only 1/2 strength bonus not full strength bonus

If the creature just uses it main weapons you get the following (note it can make 3 iterative attacks with manufactured weapons)
7 bites + 15 melee (1d8+4), or Large_+4 Mace_ +18/+12/+6 melee (2d6+8) or Large _+2 scimitar_ +16/+10/+4 melee (2d4+4)

Now when you put this together the creature has to take a -4 penalty to use both manufactured weapons and its bite are secondary attacks. Note also that secondary attacks only allow for half the creature's Str bonus to be applies. Good grief this gave ME a headache just to figure it out. 

Large _+4 Mace_+14/+8/+2 melee (2d6+8) and Large _+2 scimitar_ +12/+6/+0 melee (2d4+4) and 7 bites +10 melee (1d8+2) 

*Full Attack:* 7 bites + 15 melee (1d8+4), or Large_+4 Mace_ +18/+12/+6 melee (2d6+8) or Large _+2 scimitar_ +16/+10/+4 melee (2d4+6) or Large _+4 Mace_+14/+8/+2 melee (2d6+8) and Large _+2 scimitar_ +12/+6/+0 melee (2d4+4) and 7 bites +10 melee (1d8+2) or _+2 Large heavy mace_ +8 ranged (2d6+8) 

Technically, it could throw the large mace at one opponent and attack close opponents with bites but it is better off just making 7 bite attacks +15 melee rather than at +10 melee. This is why I'm not fond of the design.   

It's even more of a headache because if it loses all but one head it loses its Superior Two-Weapon Fighting feat. I think this is too complicated for the CR and for a novice DM to run. It has too much to keep track of and combat will take far too long while the DM figures it out. Nobody likes it when combat slows down the game.

This is where design matters.  I'm not saying it's a bad design. I'm just saying it is overly complicated which makes it harder to run than typical dragons or even say a 7-headed hydra. 

The only advantage to the mace is that it has a 15-foot range.

As long as PCs have decent ranged weapons, they can plink it off in a lot of rounds. A LOT of rounds; they need to keep their distance. 

Debby

----------


## Metastachydium

> Re: Dragon
> 
> Since you added a HD, BAB is now 11 and grapple is 19.


Forgot about that. Thanks and I'll fix it.




> The dragon's attacks are off. I'm gonna go full detail on this to help other homebrewers who also struggle with monster attacks. It's complicated. It's really complicated. I'm sorry if it gives you a headache. 
> 
> 
> Is the mace a magical _+4 mace_? Likewise is the scimitar a magical _+2 scimitar_ because that makes a difference. Italics really help when you are looking at magical weapons.


Yup. Will use those italics. 




> Two weapon fighting means that if it fights with both its weapons it takes a -4 penalty to both attacks.


Doesn't Superior Two-Weapon Fighting make those go away?

I can see it having magical weapons but generally statted dragons do not fight with magical weapons. Furthermore, creatures with magic items have it listed specifically in treasure.   




> Since you raised the HD to 11, the BAB is now 11.  Here is the attack line (it only gets ONE bite in the attack line (regardless of how many heads it has)


And I know that! What I don't know is what I was doing there and why.




> Since a mace isn't designed to be a thrown weapon, a creature throwing it still has to take the -4 penalty to hit and and only uses the dragon's strength modifier in damage. 
> 
> "It is possible to throw a weapon that isnÂt designed to be thrown (that is, a melee weapon that doesnÂt have a numeric entry in the Range Increment column on Table: Weapons), but a character who does so takes a -4 penalty on the attack roll."  Note creature cannot make iterative attacks with thrown weapons because it doesn't have it in its possession once it is thrown. [You'd think this would be obvious but it's an easy mistake to overlook.  Also this rule "Throwing a light or one-handed weapon is a standard action, while throwing a two-handed weapon is a full-round action. Regardless of the type of weapon, such an attack scores a threat only on a natural roll of 20 and deals double damage on a critical hit. Such a weapon has a range increment of 10 feet." Since the special ability gives it 15 feet that is an exception.


Heavy Throw was supposed to make the penalty go away, but yeah, the wording doesn't reflect that. I'll add an "as if it were a ranged weapon" clause.

This all gives the following:
*Melee Attack:* Base attack bonus (+11) + Strength modifier (+4)  + size modifier (-1)  (+1 attack with weapon focus on bite ). 
*Ranged Attack:* Base attack bonus (+11) + Dexterity modifier (+1)  + size modifier (-1)  non-standard throwing weapon (-4)


This is how the attack line should look. 
*Attack:* Bite is 15 melee (1d8+4) or Large _+4 heavy mace_ +18 melee (2d6+8) or Large _+2 scimitar_ +16 melee (2d4+4) or _+2 Large heavy mace_ +8 ranged (2d6+8) 

The full attack line is a bit tricky because it has so many attacks. because it can make 7 bite attacks, a bit isn't considered a sole weapon so it only gets +4 from Strength not +6.   

Full Attack is where this gets tricky because it uses both natural and manufactured weapons. 

*Manufactured and Natural Weapon Fighting*
"Some creatures combine attacks with natural and manufactured weapons when they make a full attack. When they do so, the manufactured weapon attack is considered the primary attack unless the creatureÂs description indicates otherwise and any natural weapons the creature also uses are considered secondary natural attacks. These secondary attacks do not interfere with the primary attack as attacking with an off-hand weapon does, but they take the usual Â5 penalty (or Â2 with the Multiattack feat) for such attacks, even if the natural weapon used is normally the creatureÂs primary natural weapon." Whew that's a mouthful. 

Primary manufactured weapon is the Mace since it has the highest bonus (+4 bonus) and scimitar is the off-hand weapon (+2 bonus). Note it still takes a -4 penalty to using both weapons even with the Two-handed weapon feat. 

Also, an off-hand weapon adds only 1/2 strength bonus not full strength bonus

If the creature just uses it main weapons you get the following (note it can make 3 iterative attacks with manufactured weapons)
7 bites + 15 melee (1d8+4), or Large_+4 Mace_ +18/+12/+6 melee (2d6+8) or Large _+2 scimitar_ +16/+10/+4 melee (2d4+4)

Now when you put this together the creature has to take a -4 penalty to use both manufactured weapons and its bite are secondary attacks. Note also that secondary attacks only allow for half the creature's Str bonus to be applies. Good grief this gave ME a headache just to figure it out. 

Large _+4 Mace_+14/+8/+2 melee (2d6+8) and Large _+2 scimitar_ +12/+6/+0 melee (2d4+4) and 7 bites +10 melee (1d8+2) 

*Full Attack:* 7 bites + 15 melee (1d8+4), or Large_+4 Mace_ +18/+12/+6 melee (2d6+8) or Large _+2 scimitar_ +16/+10/+4 melee (2d4+6) or Large _+4 Mace_+14/+8/+2 melee (2d6+8) and Large _+2 scimitar_ +12/+6/+0 melee (2d4+4) and 7 bites +10 melee (1d8+2) or _+2 Large heavy mace_ +8 ranged (2d6+8) 

Technically, it could throw the large mace at one opponent and attack close opponents with bites but it is better off just making 7 bite attacks +15 melee rather than at +10 melee. This is why I'm not fond of the design.[/QUOTE]

I didn't even consider the possibility of it using the manufactured weapons in conjunction with the bites, but yeah. If I listed every possible option, it's full-attack line would become a novella. I can get why it makes your head hurt.   




> It's even more of a headache because if it loses all but one head it loses its Superior Two-Weapon Fighting feat. I think this is too complicated for the CR and for a novice DM to run. It has too much to keep track of and combat will take far too long while the DM figures it out. Nobody likes it when combat slows down the game.


I don't know what I was thinking. I'll just remove that clause. (I haven't specified the details of how the individual heads can be sundered anyway).




> This is where design matters.  I'm not saying it's a bad design. I'm just saying it is overly complicated which makes it harder to run than typical dragons or even say a 7-headed hydra. 
> 
> The only advantage to the mace is that it has a 15-foot range.
> 
> As long as PCs have decent ranged weapons, they can plink it off in a lot of rounds. A LOT of rounds; they need to keep their distance. 
> 
> Debby


All true, but hey, it still makes more sense than my celestial stag.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Kalypthen*
Kalypthena resemble a long purplish blue cloak wrapped around a vaguely humanoid body of which only a faintly glowing rectangular head is visible. These creatures are usually seen floating a few inches above the ground. A kalypthen is hardly ever encountered alone: they almost always move in a close, geometric formation comprised of up to 150 specimens.
Kalypthena understand Celestial, Common and Infernal, but do not speak.

*Size/Type:* Medium Outsider [Extraplanar, Lawful]
*Hit Dice:* 8d8+32 (64 hp)
*Initiative:* +11
*Speed:* fly 25 feet (perfect)
*Armor Class:*  30 (+4 armour, +7 Dex, +9 deflection), touch 26, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +8/
*Attack:* 
*Full Attack:* 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Hypnic cold, spell-like abilities, wordless suggestion
*Special Qualities:* Blindsight 60 ft., DR 5/chaotic or evil or good, immunities, inner glow, mantle
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +13, Will +15
*Abilities:* Str , Dex 24, Con 19, Int 15, Wis 28, Cha 14
*Skills:* Concentration +15, Hide +10,  Intimidate +13, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Knowledge (religion) +13, Move Silently +26, Sense Motive +20, Spellcraft +13
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Hypnic Cold), Combat Casting, Improved Initative
*Environment:* A lawful neutral aligned plane
*Organization:* Solitary, gathering (4-9), procession (10-60) or order (60-150)
*Challenge Rating:* 12
*Alignment:* Always lawful neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Kalypthena do not normally attack other creatures, unless they are themselves attacked first. On the other hand, they will occasionally react to markedly non-lawful behaviour or thoughts with swarming the offending individual or group, trying to immobilize and subdue them with their auras or through liberal usage of their spell-like abilities.

*Hypnic Cold (Su)*
At will, a kalypthen can project an aura with a radius of 10 feet around itself as a free action. Any creature that begins its turn within this area must succeed on a DC 25 Will save or fall asleep. An opponent that succesfully saves against this effect is instead dazed for 1d4 rounds. In addition to that, such an opponent must also succeed on a DC 25 Fort save each round or take 4d6 points of cold damage. The save DCs are Wisdom-based.

*Immunities*
A kalypthen is immune to cold, stunning, petrification, polymorph and mind-affecting effects. It is not subject to precision damage.

*Inner Glow (Su)*
The floating body of a kalypthen sheds faint light in a 5-foot radius around itself. Shadowy illumination extends to another 10 feet around this area. A kalypthen cannot suppress its inner glow.

*Mantle (Su)*
The shroud that appears to be draped around the figure of a kalypthen protects the creature from harm, providing a +4 armour bonus. A kalypten also benefits from a deflection bonus to AC equal to its Wisdom-modifier. This mantle is an integral part of the creature, but only in the same way as the shell is an integral part of a snail. When a kalypthen is slain, its body quickly dissipates, but the mantle is left behind and it retains the abilities it had while its wearer was still alive (see below).

*Spell-like Abilities*
At-will  _mage hand_; 10/day  _calm animals_, _protection from chaos_ (DC 20); 5/day  _calm emotions_, _detect thoughts_,  _dominate animal_, _lesser geas_ (DC 22); 2/day  _break enchantment_, _dispel chaos_, _order's wrath_, _dominate person_ (DC 23); 1/day  _geas/quest_ (DC 25). Caster level 8th. The save DCs are Wisdom-based.

*Wordless Suggestion (Su)*
A kalypthen can instill thoughts in a creature's mind without making a sound. This ability is the equivalent of a _suggestion_ spell cast by a 6th level wizard (DC=23). The save DC is Wisdom-based.

*Skills*
A kalypthen has a +8 racial bonus on Move Silently checks and a -8 racial penalty on Hide checks.

*New Wondrous Item:*

*MANTLE OF THE KALYPTHEN*
*Price:* 24000 gp
*Body Slot:* Shoulders
*Activation:* 
*Weight:* 12 lb.

This long, heavy, plain purplish blue cloak was once part of a kalypthen, a powerful outsider native to lawful-aligned planes. It grants a +4 armour bonus, and its wearer can also add her Wisdom modifier as a deflection bonus to her AC.
Unlike other wondrous items, the mantle cannot be crafted by spellcasters, regardless of their skill.

♣
The next one will not havequite such a pile of special attacks & qualities, I promise!

----------


## Debihuman

What armor is a Kalypthen wearing since you list in in the AC. 

If these always travel in a group why didn't you stat this up as a Mob?

Debby

----------


## sandmote

> Kalypthena resemble a long purplish blue cloak wrapped around a vaguely humanoid body of which only a faintly glowing rectangular head is visible, floating a few inches above the ground.


 I would maybe specify the head floats just above the cloak's collar and the general length of the cloak. It can fly closer and further from the ground anyway, so a comparison to the ground doesn't seem useful. Unless you mean the head is a few inches above the ground, near the bottom of the cloak somehow?

Also, do you have any lore for the Kalypthena? I'm imagining some sort of "ringwraiths of law" type deal, where they have blindly given themselves to serve some greater power keeping the planes of law untainted by other cosmic forces. 




> What armor is a Kalypthen wearing since you list in in the AC.


 It looks like its the cloak? Not sure why it isn't natural armor if the cloak is part of the creature though. 



> *Mantle (Su)*
> The shroud that appears to be draped around the figure of a kalypthen protects the creature from harm, providing a +4 armour bonus.






> If these always travel in a group why didn't you stat this up as a Mob?


 I think that was a reference to the Organization, because its often somewhat awkward to establish how outsiders are acting when you run into them. As opposed to more traditional humanoid settlements, thye often just travel around or guard some esoteric area.

----------


## Metastachydium

> What armor is a Kalypthen wearing since you list in in the AC.





> It looks like its the cloak? Not sure why it isn't natural armor if the cloak is part of the creature though.


It is part of the creature, but it isn't part of the creature's body, strictly speaking. I meant to stat it up as a shoulder-slot magic item kalypthena drop when killed. It might indeed be overcomplicating this, though. Should I just switch that to natural armour?




> If these always travel in a group why didn't you stat this up as a Mob?


I'm not incredibly familiar with mobs, so mostly it just didn't occur to me, although I'm not sure how well mob would mesh with groups of variable size.
I suppose I'd better just change the fluff text and maybe the Organization line.




> I would maybe specify the head floats just above the cloak's collar and the general length of the cloak. It can fly closer and further from the ground anyway, so a comparison to the ground doesn't seem useful. Unless you mean the head is a few inches above the ground, near the bottom of the cloak somehow?


That's just me being unable to compose a sentence that makes sense. The kalypthen floats above the ground (it only has a fly speed) and the head just sticks out of the mantle (so it's not like, say, a lumi or whatever). I'll clarify it.




> Also, do you have any lore for the Kalypthena? I'm imagining some sort of "ringwraiths of law" type deal, where they have blindly given themselves to serve some greater power keeping the planes of law untainted by other cosmic forces.


I mostly just ignore the official lore on pretty much everything official, so I usually don't bother to give my critters anything like that. That said, I like your idea and might incorporate something like that into the fluff text if you don't mind.

----------


## sandmote

> It is part of the creature, but it isn't part of the creature's body, strictly speaking. I meant to stat it up as a shoulder-slot magic item kalypthena drop when killed. It might indeed be overcomplicating this, though. Should I just switch that to natural armour?


 I would do one or the other, just for the sake of clarity. That it is treated as an item but doesn't give rules for how the item works seems to be the confusing part. 




> I mostly just ignore the official lore on pretty much everything official, so I usually don't bother to give my critters anything like that. That said, I like your idea and might incorporate something like that into the fluff text if you don't mind.


 I suppose that explains the lack of lore on the rest of the creatures. Feel free to use anything I suggest.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I would do one or the other, just for the sake of clarity. That it is treated as an item but doesn't give rules for how the item works seems to be the confusing part.


Okay, I wrote up the mantle as a magic item, and included a few sentences about how the creature drops it when killed under the special ability. Hope that solves the issue.
(Parenthetical request for aid: I had no idea how to price it, so I tentatively made it a bit cheaper than a +4 bracers of armour/monk's belt combo. If anyone has a better idea, I'm all ears.) 




> I suppose that explains the lack of lore on the rest of the creatures. Feel free to use anything I suggest.


Sorry (I'm boring like that) and thanks!

----------


## Metastachydium

So, let's talk about whatevertaurs! D&D (and I'm pretty sure they are not exactly the only offenders) has this strange habit of considering _-taur_ a kind of postfix that means 'six-limbed creature with four legs and two manipulators' (I'm sure everyone's at least as familiar with the dracotaur and the tauric creature template as I am). This annoys me to no end. It's not quite as bad as whatevermancy (that one gives me physical _pain_), but it's trying. I mean,
1. the _-taur_ in centaur is widely believed to come from ταυρος _somehow_, but κεν doesn't mean 'human' (in fact, linguists are not entirely sure what it _does_ mean, but that's beside the point) and ταυρος _absolutely_ doesn't mean 'with four legs'. As (I'm pretty sure) we (as opposed to whoever made MM3 and _Savage Species_) all know, it means 'bull'. Accordingly, dracotaur, for instance, means 'dragon bull' (or 'really big snake bull', but let's not dwell on that) which Doesn't make a lot of sense.
2. There were variations on the centaur design, historically speaking. Beside the hippocentaur (a classic!), we used to have the ichthyocentaur (two arms, two horse legs and a fish tail) and the onocentaur (two donkey legs and two long human arms, used as arms or legs as needed). There's an easily noticable pattern here: the first half of the name refers to whatever a human torso was mixed up with; meanwhile, the second half is _-centaur_ (rather than _-taur_).
More to the point: to vent my frustrations, I decided I might as well just go make an _actual_ tauric creature (in your face, Wizards!), i.e. some random animal _with the head of a bull_! Since PF already did ophiotaur and _Stormwrack_ (I think) gave us the ramfish which would make an ichthyotaur somewhat redundant, after briefly considering crocotaur and pterotaur, I ended up creating the mighty

*Helicotaur*
The horned head of a helicotaur would resemble that of a bull, were it not for the bony plates covering it. These snail-like, legless creatures carry an enormous, dull grey, spirally coiled shell on their backs.

*Size/Type:* Large Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+2 (17 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 15 feet (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*  19 (-1 size, +10 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+9
*Attack:* Gore +3 melee (1d8+1)
*Full Attack:*  Gore +3 melee (1d8+1) and radula -2 melee (1d2)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Â
*Special Qualities:*  Darkvision 10 ft., DR 5/bludgeoning or piercing, resilient shell, tremorsense 5 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 11, Con 15, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:* Climb +3, Hide +1, Listen +3, Swim +3
*Feats:* Athletic, Great Fortitude
*Environment:* Temperate marshes
*Organization:* Pair or herd (3-8)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 4-5 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* Â

*Combat*
Helicotaurs rarely attack creatures other than helicotaurs from different herds. When threatened, they will normally try to flee, retreating into their shells if cornered.

*Resilient Shell (Su)*
The shell of a helicotaur replicates the effect of a _lesser globe of invulnerability_. A targeted _dispel magic_ spell suppresses this quality for one round.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Hyad*
Barely five feet tall, a hyad is a Fey creature with translucent pearly skin, light blue lips, and long curly dark hair that waves of its own accord, even when there is no breeze. Hyads are known for their lush gardens, as well as for being steadfast friends to all plants and to those that live from the land that bring soothing rain  or unleash the wrath of the clouds on those that they deem deserving of punishment.

*Size/Type:* Medium Fey
*Hit Dice:* 4d6-4 (8 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 feet (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*  13 (+3 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+0
*Attack:* Punching dagger +5 melee (1d4-2/×3) or sling +5 ranged (1d4-2)
*Full Attack:*  Punching dagger +5 melee (1d4-2/×3) or sling +5 ranged (1d4-2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Call downpour, call rain
*Special Qualities:*  DR 5/cold iron, low-light vision, resistance to electricity 15, spell-like abilities
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +7, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 7, Dex 16, Con 9, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Skills:* Balance +6, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +3, Heal +6, Hide +10, Knowledge (nature) +12, Listen +3, Move Silently +10, Perform (dance) +4, Sense Motive +4, Spot +3, Survival +12, Swim +9
*Feats:* Weapon FinesseB, Endurance, Diehard
*Environment:* Any temperate or warm
*Organization:* Solitary, triad or circle (5-10)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Alignment:* Usually neutral good
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Hyads are not particularly bellicose and they only fight if they cannot flee. If possible and necessary, they will use their Call Downpour ability to cover their retreat and hinder their foes. If they deem that their foes will be unable to follow, they might use _air walk_ to escape as well.

*Call Rain (Su)*
Three times a day as a full-round action, a hyad may cause rain to fall for 2d8 hours in an area with a radius of up to 1d4 miles. Rain reduces visibility ranges by half, resulting in a -4 penalty on Spot and Search checks. It has the same effect on flames, ranged weapon attacks, and Listen checks as severe wind. Rain that lasts more than two hours has the potential to cause flooding. Plant creatures within the area affected by a rain a hyad calls gain fast healing 1 for the duration of the rain.

*Call Downpour (Su)* 
Once per day as a full-round action, a hyad can call forth a heavy downpour that continues to fall for up to 2d6 minutes in an area with a radius of up to 1 mile. Treat the downpour as a severe storm without strong winds. Torrential precipitation reduces visibility to zero, making Spot, Search, and Listen checks and all ranged weapon attacks impossible. Unprotected flames are automatically extinguished, and protected flames have a 75% chance of being doused. A downpour called by a hyad also deals 1d2 points of nonlethal cold damage per minute to each creature that is not a Plant within the area affected by it.

*Spell-like Abilities*
At will: _create water_; 5/day: _air walk_; caster level 5th.

*Skills*
Hyads have a +4 racial bonus on Knowledge (nature), Survival and Swim checks.

♣
So, two issues with the hyad:
1. their main feature is kind of bulky and I'm not sure what to do about that (or if it is even a serious problem that needs addressing); I think I figured it out. (Thanks, Debby!)
2. I'd really like to give these an LA, but I'm not sure they are actually playable: their best ability is a decent debuff, but it's very party unfriendly.

----------


## Debihuman

I think tghe hyads could use a slightly more focused description. Not all fey women should be described as "elven." It's really overused.  The call rain should match the rain description in the SRD. There are really good weather rules already. 


A hyad is a Fey creature with translucent pearly skin, light blue lips, and long curly dark hair that waves of its own accord, even when there is no breeze. Hyads are known for their lush gardens, and for caring for Plant creatures, especially carnivorous ones such as Shambling Mounds, Giant Sundews, and Giant Venus Flytraps. While they are well known for their ability to call rain, they are loathe to do so unless directly benefits the plants they care for. 


*Call Rain (Su):* Three times a day as a standard action, a hyad may cause rain to fall for 2d8 minutes. Rain reduces visibility ranges by half, resulting in a -4 penalty on Spot and Search checks. It has the same effect on flames, ranged weapon attacks, and Listen checks as severe wind.  Rain that lasts more than two hours has the potential to cause flooding. 

*Call Thunderstorm (Su):* Once a day as a standard action, a hyad may cause a thunderstorm to appear for 1d4 hours. In addition to wind and precipitation (usually rain, but sometimes also hail), thunderstorms are accompanied by lightning that can pose a hazard to characters without proper shelter (especially those in metal armor). As a rule of thumb, assume one bolt per minute for a 1-hour period at the center of the storm. Each bolt causes electricity damage equal to 1d10 eight-sided dice. One in ten thunderstorms is accompanied by a tornado.

*Call Severe Storm (Su):* Once a week as a full action, a hyad may cause a severe storm to appear for 1 hour. Very high winds and torrential precipitation reduce visibility to zero, making Spot, Search, and Listen checks and all ranged weapon attacks impossible. Unprotected flames are automatically extinguished, and protected flames have a 75% chance of being doused. Creatures caught in the area must make a DC 20 Fortitude save or face the effects based on the size of the creature:  

Tiny and smaller creatures are Blown away. Creatures on the ground are knocked prone and rolled 1d4×10 feet, taking 1d4 points of nonlethal damage per 10 feet. Flying creatures are blown back 2d6×10 feet and take 2d6 points of nonlethal damage due to battering and buffeting.

Small creatures are knocked prone by the force of the wind. Flying creatures are instead blown back 1d6×10 feet.

Medium creatures are Checked. Creatures on the ground are unable to move forward against the force of the wind. Flying creatures are blown back 1d6×5 feet.

I hope this helps.  

Debby

----------


## Metastachydium

> I think tghe hyads could use a slightly more focused description. Not all fey women should be described as "elven." It's really overused.


Absolutely. I only put that there because hyads (in actual mythology) are a type of nymphs, and all other such creatures written up as monsters in official books that I know of (except perhaps oreads; I'm not sure about that and also too lazy to check the FF) are described as looking like elves. But I'll probably ditch that reference anyway.




> The call rain should match the rain description in the SRD. There are really good weather rules already.


Yeah, I used those as a basis  and probably went a bit farther than I intended. Sole problem is, wind and lightning are not really part of the hyads' portfolio. Would reverting average rain to the SRD standard, using the rain based parts of severe storm (no visibility etc.) and either giving up on light rain or making it official rain lite solve the problem? I'd also like to keep at the very least the bit with healing plant creatures (they deserve nice things!). Do you think it's too much?




> A hyad is a Fey creature with translucent pearly skin, light blue lips, and long curly dark hair that waves of its own accord, even when there is no breeze. Hyads are known for their lush gardens, and for caring for Plant creatures, especially carnivorous ones such as Shambling Mounds, Giant Sundews, and Giant Venus Flytraps. While they are well known for their ability to call rain, they are loathe to do so unless directly benefits the plants they care for.


I'm totally going to use some of this if you don't mind. In some respects, my source material, so to say, does bind my hand (hyads are benefactors of small time agriculturalists and aren't really the vengeful CN kind of creature), but I love the physical description and the thing with gardens.




> I hope this helps.


It sure does! Thanks again, Debby!

----------


## Metastachydium

And now, for a while we'll go back to where this started: BIRDIES! (Also, other birdy-adjacent entities.) First of these is going to be the

*Ylyk*
Most often found on Acheron, hovering above fields of battle, Ylyks, also known as warhawks, resemble sizable, almost 5 feet tall birds of prey with dark brown feathers . Proud and obstinate, they make fast friend and unforgiving foes.

*Size/Type:* Medium Outsider [Extraplanar]
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+8 (24 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 20 feet (6 squares), fly 60 feet (average)
*Armor Class:*  21 (+3 Dex, +4 _+1 called studded leather_, +4 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+4
*Attack:* Talon +7 melee (1d6) or javelin +7 ranged (1d6)
*Full Attack:*  2 talons +7 melee (1d6) and beak +3 melee (1d8) or javelin +7 ranged (1d6)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*  Darkvision 60 ft., DR 10/magic, fortify the line, low-light vision, rallying cry, resistance to fire 5, spell-like abilities
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 20
*Skills:* Balance +6, Bluff +14, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +8,  Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (the planes) +2, Listen +8, Perform (oratory) +12, Sense Motive +12, Spot +12
*Feats:* Hover, Improved InitiativeB, MultiattackB, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:* A lawful-aligned plane
*Organization:* Solitary or troop (up to 2 ylyks and 20-100 allies)
*Challenge Rating:* 5
*Alignment:* Usually lafwul (any)
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +1

*Combat*
Ylyks do not engage opponents directly if they can avoid it. Rather than doing so, they hover over the battlefield, bolstering and commending their allies. If forced to mix into melee, they use their wicked beak and powerful talons before retreating, out of reach.

*Fortify the Lines (Ex)*
Ylyks are apt commanders, able to steel the bodies and souls of those they lead into battle by merely speaking. Once per encounter, an ylyk can grant all allies that can hear it a morale bonus to AC, all saves as well as all Constitution-based checks equal to half its HD for a number of rounds equal to its Charisma modifier.

*Rallying Cry (Ex)*
Ylyks inspire and embolden those serving under them. Once per encounter, an ylyk can grant a morale bonus to attack and damage rolls as well as all Strength-based checks equal to half its HD for a number of rounds equal to its Charisma modifier.

*Spell-like Abilities*
3/day: amplifySpC (DC 16). Caster level 8th. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Skills*
Ylyks receive a +4 racial bonus on Bluff, Sense Motive and Spot checks.

----------


## Tzardok

Favoured class Marshal, I'll assume.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Favoured class Marshal, I'll assume.


I _did_ consider explicitly adding a clause to that effect. But then it occured to me that the there's quite some overlap between the auras and the ylyk's special abilities, and the marshal has to stay relatively close to allies that are to be affected by an aura and the ylyk is not exactly a melee powerhouse. Do you think an ylyk marshal would work well?

----------


## Tzardok

Hmmm. It would require flying low above the army, but on the other hand 60 ft. isn't that low. Would require a bit playtesting...

----------


## Metastachydium

> Hmmm. It would require flying low above the army, but on the other hand 60 ft. isn't that low. Would require a bit playtesting...


More like 40' because of those pesky diagonals which would let it cover a 40' radius circle on the ground which is kind of decent. But yeah, seeing it in practice would help clarify things.

----------


## Metastachydium

Aand my very special Birdy Month (that no one called for, but hey, birdies are cute!) continues, this time with the

*Sicklewing*
Sicklewings are avian creatures not unlike common swifts. They have long, slender wings, complete with wingclaws almost as dexterous as a human hand and a velvety black plummage. Lightweight, but resilient, they spend most of their lives on the wing, only landing to trade and breed or to have a heartier meal than their usual diet of oversized insects.

*Size/Type:* Medium Monstrous Humanoid
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+4 (12 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 5 feet (1 square), climb 5 feet, fly 80 feet (good)
*Armor Class:*  14  (+3 Dex, +1 padded armour), touch 13, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+1
*Attack:* Beak +3 melee (1d3-1)
*Full Attack:*  Beak +3 melee (1d3-1) and wingclaw -2 melee (1d2-1)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*  Awake and asleep, cling, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 11, Cha 10
*Skills:* Balance +3, Climb +10, Hide +3, Knowledge (geography) +4, Move Silently +3, Spot +1, Survival +6
*Feats:* Weapon FinesseB, Lightning Reflexes
*Environment:* Any temperate or warm
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or flock (5-40)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Often neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +2

*Combat*
Sicklewings shun conflict if they can and prefer to serve as watchers, scouts and messengers if they cannot. If forced to fight, they'll use their short but sharp beaks and wingclaws to keep foes at bay for long enough to find an opening and flee.

*Awake and Asleep (Ex)*
Sicklewings are only truly asleep when they choose to. Their way of life does not lend itself to spending long hours inert and defenseless, wherefore they developed the ability to only rest half their minds at once. In this state, they move their wings as little as possible, relying on the winds as much as they can which reduces the speed of their flight to 40 feet with average maneuverability and one of their eyes closes, resulting in a -2 to Spot checks, but in exchange, they can get the benefits of a full night's sleep despite remaining wakeful and alert all day and all night.

*Cling (Ex)*
A sicklewing's feet are extremely short, to the point that some believe they are legless; however these same legs are surprisingly strong: they allow a sicklewing to cling to any vertical surface that is not perfectly smooth indefinitely, without making Climb checks.

*Skills*
Sicklewings have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks even if rushed or threatened. They also have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks.

----------


## Tzardok

Swifts can stay on the wing all the time because they hunt flying insects. What do these guys live from? Insects won't cut it and there aren't that many birds or whatever that can be just eaten in one bite.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Swifts can stay on the wing all the time because they hunt flying insects. What do these guys live from? Insects won't cut it and there aren't that many birds or whatever that can be just eaten in one bite.


No birdy of mine eats birdies! The question, nevertheless is a good one. I kind of figured horseflies and locusts are large and plentiful enough (we are talking about the lower end of Medium right here, especially in terms of weight), but I might be wrong there.

*Edit:* You know what? Better safe than sorry. I'll tweak the fluff text a bit.

----------


## Metastachydium

And Birdy Month is still on! This time, I'll give you two (abnormally behaving) critters, one of them a bit more _dire_ than the other. Here they come:

*Woodpecker*
Woodpeckers are small birds with black and white feathers, as well as a red cap. They spend much of their time clinging to tree trunks, hunting for insects and worms hiding under the bark.

*Size/Type:* Diminutive Animal
*Hit Dice:* 1/4d8+2 (3 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 10 feet (2 squares), fly 40 feet (average)
*Armor Class:*  14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-13
*Attack:* Peck +2 melee (1d2-4)
*Full Attack:*  Peck +2 melee (1d2-4)
*Space/Reach:* 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rapid pecking
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 2, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:* Balance +4, Climb +6, Listen +3, Spot +3
*Feats:* Weapon FinesseB, Alertness
*Environment:* Any forest
*Organization:* Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Woodpeckers only fight if they perceive a prospective opponent as a threat to a valuable feeding ground; otherwise they shy away from combat. They use their sharp, slender bills to try and drive off foes.

*Rapid Pecking (Ex)*
Small as it is, the bill of a woodpecker is a potent tool: it can easily bore through bark and wood and it can strike its target multiple times in quick succession. If a woodpecker succeeds on a special melee touch attack, it can cling to an opponent at least one size category larger than itself and strike it five times with its beak as a full-round action. All attacks use the same attack bonus.
The beak of a woodpecker also ignores the hardness of wood.

*Skills*
A woodpecker has a +2 bonus to Climb checks and uses its Dexterity modifier (rather than its Strength modifier) to climb.

♣

*Dire Woodpecker*
If it weren't for their much larger size, dire woodpeckers would be indistinguishable from common woodpeckers. Much like their diminutive relatives, they spend much of their time clinging to tree trunks, hunting for insects and worms hiding under the bark.

*Size/Type:* Small Animal
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+4 (8 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 10 feet (2 squares), fly 40 feet (average)
*Armor Class:*  16 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-3
*Attack:* Peck +3 melee (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:*  Peck +3 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rapid pecking
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +9, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* Weapon FinesseB, Alertness
*Environment:* Any forest
*Organization:* Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 2-3 HD (Small), 4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Dire woodpeckers are much more territorial than their smaller cousins, often attacking perceived intruders with their strong bills.

*Rapid Pecking (Ex)*
The bill of a dire woodpecker is a potent tool: it can easily bore through bark and wood and it can strike its target multiple times in quick succession. If a dire woodpecker succeeds on a special melee touch attack, it can cling to an opponent at least one size category larger than itself and strike it five times with its beak as a full-round action. All attacks use the same attack bonus.
The beak of a woodpecker also ignores the hardness of wood.

*Skills*
A dire woodpecker has a +4 bonus to Climb checks and uses its Dexterity modifier (rather than its Strength modifier) to climb.

----------


## Metastachydium

And today, Birdy Month concludes with a last, _double_ entry. This time there won't be an intrinsic connection between the two; one is a fix of sorts, the other the first _ever_ template of this humble thread.
Let's see what we've got here!

♣
There's a lot of things that bugged and annoyed me about D&D harpies for quite a while. My gripe is that they are not actually harpies, but rather ugly sirens that were made less birdlike for some reason (I tend to view that one as a feature rather than a bug, though: official harpies are _lame_). I have too much respect for the canonicity of canon, however, so instead of ditching them, I came up with a rival species resembling the Antique original a fair bit more, namely the

*Strophadic Harpy*
Strophadic (or as they like to put it, true) harpies have the feathered lower body and wings of a bird, with a torso reminiscent of a human woman. Enigmatic and mischievous, they spend most of their time hunting, thieving and pestering the civilized folks. They are vengeful and unpredictable like the winds, and they hold a deep grudge against regular harpies, killing them on sight.

*Size/Type:* Medium Outsider [Air, Native]
*Hit Dice:* 10d8+30 (70 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 15 feet (3 squares), fly 50 feet (perfect)
*Armor Class:*  22 (+2 Dex, +5 +2 chain shirt, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+19
*Attack:* Talon +16 melee (1d8+6) or +1 shocking burst scimitar +16 melee (1d6+6+1d6 electricity, 18-20/×2)
*Full Attack:*  2 talons +16 melee (1d8+6) or +1 shocking burst scimitar +16/+11 melee (1d6+6+1d6 electricity, 18-20/×2) and talon +5 melee (1d8+6)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Snatcher, soil
*Special Qualities:*  Darkvision 60 ft., DR 5/adamantine, low-light vision, spell-like abilities
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 22, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:* Balance +15, Diplomacy +8, Intimidate +13, Jump +11, Knowledge (local) +9, Move Silently +2, Search +0, Sense Motive +7, Sleight of Hand +15, Spot +15, Survival +14, Tumble +15, Use Rope +2
*Feats:* Flyby Attack, Improved GrappleB, Power Attack
*Environment:* Temperate and warm mountains
*Organization:* Solitary, trio or flock (5-15)
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Alignment:* Often chaotic neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Strophadic harpies will often attack unprovoked, but rarely to kill. They prefer not to stay in melee range, opting for flyby attacks instead, and will usually attempt to snatch up at least one opponent and drop them from high up or deposit them at some spot high above the ground and difficult to approach for the flightless.

*Snatcher (Ex)*
If it succeeds in initiating a grapple, a strophadic harpy can snatch up an opponent or unattended object of medium size or smaller and carry them away. If the snatched creature imposes medium encumbrance upon the strophadic harpy, its maneuverability drops to average. If the snatched creature imposes heavy encumbrance upon the strophadic harpy, its maneuverability drops to clumsy.

*Soil (Ex)*
Strophadic harpies can secrete a viscous, foul smelling musk as a standard action that they can release on food or water by simply flying over it, affecting up to 3 cubic feet of food or water at once. This secretion doesn't render the affected food or water unfit for consumption, but  to eat or drink such food or water, the creature attempting to do so must succeed on a DC 18 Fort save or become nauseated. A creature that succeeds on this saving throw becomes sickened instead. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Spell-like Abilities*
3/day: _augury_.

♣
The other entry of the day is a much simpler affair. It is a _relatively_ cheap means of gaining a fly speed while becoming fluffy and cute. Without further ado, I give you the

*Avian Creature*
A curious lot, avian creatures are birdlike, winged and feathered specimens of their race. It is often theorized that avian families trace their lineage back to creatures of the Plane of Air, but conclusive evidence to that effect is yet to be found. Although they are sometimes ostracized by the societies they are born into (oftentimes out of envy for their mastery of the sky), they are rarely outcasts since their abilities are usually viewed as a blessing for them and their compatriots alike.

*Sample Avian Creature*
*Avian Stone Giant*
*Size/Type:* Large Giant (Earth)
*Hit Dice:* 14d8+56 (119 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 40 ft., fly 40 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 25 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +11 natural, +2 leather armour), touch 12, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+21
*Attack:* Greatclub +16 melee (2d8+10) or beak +16 melee (1d6+7) or slam +16 melee (1d4+7) or rock +12 ranged (2d8+10)
*Full Attack:* Greatclub +16/+11 melee (2d8+10)  and beak +6 melee (1d6+3) or 2 slams +16 melee (1d4+7) and beak +11 melee (1d6+3) or rock +11 ranged (2d8+10)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rock throwing
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, rock catching
*Saves:* Fort +13, Ref +7, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 25, Dex 17, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills:* Climb +10, Hide +7*, Jump +10, Spot +12
*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Precise Shot
*Environment:* Temperate mountains
*Organization:* Solitary, gang (1 plus 14 stone giants), hunting/raiding/trading party (2 plus 47 stone giants and 1 elder), or tribe (510 with 1120 stone giants plus 35% noncombatants plus 13 elders and 36 dire bears)
*Challenge Rating:* 9 (elder 10) 
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +5 (elder +7)

_Covered in stony grey feathers, this towering creature is nearly invisible against the mountainside until it spreads its huge wings, letting out a sharp cry from its short, thick bill._

Almost as strong and just as stealthy as their brethren, avian stone giants are well respected members of the mountain tribes, often serving as scouts and ambushers.

*Combat*
Stone giants fight from a distance whenever possible, but if they can't avoid melee, they use gigantic clubs chiseled out of stone. A favorite tactic of stone giants is to stand nearly motionless, blending in with the background, then move forward to throw rocks and surprise their foes.

*Rock Throwing (Ex)*
The range increment is 180 feet for a stone giant's thrown rocks. It uses both hands when throwing a rock.

*Rock Catching (Ex)*
A stone giant gains a +4 racial bonus on its Reflex save when attempting to catch a thrown rock.

*Skills*
*A stone giant gains a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks in rocky terrain.

*Creating an avian creature*
"Avian creature" is an inherited template that can be applied to any corporeal humanoid, monstrous humanoid, giant, animal, magical beast or outsider.
An avian creature uses all the base creature's statistics and special abilities except as noted here.

*Size and Type:* Size and type are unchanged.

*Speed:* An avian creature has feathered wings instead of arms or forelegs and gains a fly speed equal to its land speed with average maneuverability.

*Attack:* Avian creatures develop a stout beak and gain a primary beak attack. If the base creature can use weapons, theavian creature retains this ability. An avian creature fighting without weapons uses its beak when making an attack action. When it has a weapon, it usually uses the weapon instead.

*Full Attack:* An avian creature without weapons uses its beak when making a full attack. If armed with a weapon, it usually uses the weapon as its primary attack and its beak as a natural secondary attack.

*Damage:* Avian creatures have a beak attack. If the base creature does not have this attack form, use the damage value in the table below. Otherwise, use the values below or the base creature's damage value, whichever is higher.

*Size*
*Beak Damage*

Fine


Diminutive
1

Tiny
1d2

Small
1d3

Medium
1d4

Large
1d6

Huge
1d8

Gargantuan
2d6

Colossal
3d6



*Abilities:* Increase from the base creature as follows: Str -2, Dex +2

*Environment:* Same as the base creature.

*Challenge Rating:* Same as the base creature +1.
* 
Level Adjustment:* Same as the base creature +1.

----------


## Breccia

Referring to the original post, I would have a very hard time justifying Level Adjustment +0 on _literally anything_ that has a fly speed. Maybe I missed it, but I would assume a bird with hands on their, um, wing-elbows could not use their hands for _anything at all_ while flying. Spelling that out would make me feel better. Otherwise these guys get a shortbow and just rain death down on everything from safely out of reach, or just as good fling ranged attack spells.

Flight is a powerful PC ability, especially at low levels.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Referring to the original post, I would have a very hard time justifying Level Adjustment +0 on _literally anything_ that has a fly speed. Maybe I missed it, but I would assume a bird with hands on their, um, wing-elbows could not use their hands for _anything at all_ while flying. Spelling that out would make me feel better. Otherwise these guys get a shortbow and just rain death down on everything from safely out of reach, or just as good fling ranged attack spells.
> 
> Flight is a powerful PC ability, especially at low levels.


Granted, but some races (sparrow and crane hengeyokai) get it anyway, free of charge with less drawbacks than I burdened my birdies with. I'm comfortable leaving them without LA. (Also, no, they can't use weapons while flying.)

----------


## Metastachydium

New year, new stuff! More specifically, a simple little race, the

*Taheen*
The body of a taheen is hard to distinguish from that of a human. However, they sport the heads of various animals.

*Size/Type:* Medium Monstrous Humanoid
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 20 feet (4 squares) in chainmail (base speed 30 ft.)
*Armor Class:*  15 (+5 chainmail), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack:* Beak, bite or gore _(see text)_ or short sword +1 melee (1d6, 19-20/×2) or heavy crossbow +1 ranged (1d10, 19-20/×2)
*Full Attack:*  Beak, bite or gore (see text) or short sword +1 melee (1d6, 19-20/×2) or heavy crossbow +1 ranged (1d10, 19-20/×2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*  Darkvision 60 ft., inscrutable mind, strong of stomach
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 9
*Skills:* Listen +4, Move Silently +2,  Search +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* Alertness
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary or troop (5-15)
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Alignment:* Often lawful evil
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +1

*Combat*
Taheens are soldiers. They are usually well-trained in the art of warfare which makes them dangerous foes. While capable in close combat, they prefer to whittle down opponents from afar.

*Inscrutable Mind (Su)*
Taheens have strange minds. It is impossible to read their thoughts and they receive a +6 bonus on saving throws against mind-affecting effects.

*Strong of Stomach (Ex)*
There are few things a taheen is unwilling to eat, which helped them build up a tolerance to many things that would harm others. Taheens receive a +6 bonus on Fort saves against disease and ingested poisons.

d%
Head
Natural attack

1-3
Baboon
bite (1d6)

4-6
Badger
bite (1d4)

7-9
Bat
bite (1d4)

10-12
Bear
bite (1d8)

13-15
Beaver
bite (1d6)

16-18
Bison
gore (1d6)

19-21
Boar
gore (1d8)

22-24
Bull
gore (1d6)

25
Canary
beak (1d2)

26-28
Cat
bite (1d6)

29-31
Cheetah
bite (1d6)

32-34
Dog
bite (1d6)

35-37
Eagle
 beak (1d6)

38-40
Ferret
bite (1d6)

41-43
Fowl
beak (1d2)

44-46
Fox
bite (1d6)

47-49
Hawk
beak (1d6)

50-52
Hyena
bite (1d6)

53-55
Jackal
bite (1d6)

56-58
Leopard
bite (1d6)

59-61
Lion
bite (1d6)

62-64
Mink
bite (1d6)

65-67
Owl
beak (1d4)

68-70
Otter
bite (1d6)

71-73
Rabbit
bite (1d4)

74-76
Raven
beak (1d4)

77-79
Rhinoceros
gore (1d8)

80-82
Squirell
bite (1d4)

83-85
Tiger
bite (1d8)

86-94
Weasel
bite (1d6)

95-97
Wolf
bite (1d6)

98-100
Wolverine
bite (1d6)



*Taheens as Characters*
A taheen character exchanges its 1 HD of monstrous humanoid for its first class level.
Taheen characters possess the following racial traits.
+2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 CHA.
Medium size.
A taheen's base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Inscrutable Mind: see above.
Strong of Stomach: see above.
Automatic Languages: Common, Taheen.
Bonus Languages: Draconic, Giant, Infernal, Undercommon.
Favoured Class: Fighter.
Level Adjustment: +1

----------


## Tzardok

Am I the only one who thinks that those have potential to be connected to the Egyptian gods? Make them theocratic and let them have any alignment, and then they form a caste society based on head shape with each caste revering the appropriate patron god.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Am I the only one who thinks that those have potential to be connected to the Egyptian gods? Make them theocratic and let them have any alignment, and then they form a caste society based on head shape with each caste revering the appropriate patron god.


They are supposed to be the critters from _The Dark Tower_ and King doesn't really go into their origins (or much anything about them) in detail, but yeah, I've seen that comparison before and it certainly makes a lot of sense (except maybe for beavers and such, but nothing's perfect, right?).
I'm not going to set anything in stone lorewise, though. As I've explained upthread, I'm not terribly fond of official D&D lore, so I'm not going to bother emulating it.

----------


## sandmote

You seem to be missing a Taheen head for rolls of 98, 99, and 00. I assume the rarity of Canary-headed Taheen has something to do with the book series though. 

Also I seem to have missed you posting the Hyad; nice to see a creature that isn't likely to show up as a threat to the party. I don't see a listed radius for the "Call Downpour" ability which is my only mechanical comment there. Definitely stealing the concept at some point.

----------


## Metastachydium

> You seem to be missing a Taheen head for rolls of 98, 99, and 00.


Oops. There was a formatting mistake in the table and the row with poor wolverine got swallowed up. Many thanks for spotting it!




> I assume the rarity of Canary-headed Taheen has something to do with the book series though.


The series has a minor taheen character called Meiman, the Canary, so I couldn't not include a canary head option (also, I like birds). Canaries are not really a thing in D&D however, and Meiman is kind of unique in that he is the only taheen in the story with a name that doesn't sound like a taheen name (taheen names other then his always end in a vowel, an more specifically -a or -(l)i); consequently, I made the canary head a "cameo" option of sorts.




> Also I seem to have missed you posting the Hyad; nice to see a creature that isn't likely to show up as a threat to the party.


Yeah, take that, stupid combat focused game with its stupid combat focused design! (I'm glad you like 'em!) 




> I don't see a listed radius for the "Call Downpour" ability which is my only mechanical comment there.


Man, I keep doing that. Thanks for the heads-up, should be fixed now.




> Definitely stealing the concept at some point.


Heh. Please do!

----------


## Metastachydium

Aaaand I'm back with vengeance and a shining little sun of epic proportions! (In case anyone wonders, yes, it "burrows" by way of BURNING AWAY THE EARTH!) I'm pretty sure I miscalculated the CR though. Anyhow, here it is:

*Suvar*
Suvars are enormous, blazing spheres of flame and light travelling the Plane of Radiance with long lives and sharp minds. They are curious, but wise and they see far, well beyond the boundaries of their plane. Mortals will occasionally seek them out, to partake in their knowledge and more often than not, a suvar is glad to oblige.

*Size/Type:* Colossal Elemental [Air, Fire]
*Hit Dice:* 45d8+855 (1057 hp)
*Initiative:* +13
*Speed:* Burrow, 40 feet, fly 60 feet (perfect)
*Armor Class:*  45 (-8 size, +5 Dex, +48 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 40
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +33/
*Attack:* 
*Full Attack:*  
*Space/Reach:* 50 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Eruption, flare, heat, radiance
*Special Qualities:*  Blindsight 250 ft., DR 25/, elemental traits, immunities, regeneration 50, resistance to electricity 20, spell-like abilities, SR 40, telepathy 500 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +47, Ref +29, Will +35
*Abilities:* Str , Dex 21, Con 48, Int 26, Wis 40, Cha 21
*Skills:* Concentration +60, Diplomacy +52, Hide -55, Knowledge (arcana) +48, Knowledge (history) +48, Knowledge (nature) +48,  Knowledge (the planes) +52, Knowledge (religion) +48, Listen +52, Sense Motive +62, Spellcraft +50, Spot +90, Survival +56
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Eruption), Ability Focus (Flare), Alertness, Combat Casting, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Track
*Epic Feats:* Epic Fortitude, Epic Skill Focus (Spot), Epic Skill Focus (Listen), Epic Will, Improved Combat Casting, Legendary Tracker, Superior Initiative, Tenacious Magic (Analyze Dweomer), Tenacious Magic (Greater Scrying)
*Environment:* The Quasi-Elemental Plane of Radiance
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 57
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 46-100 (Colossal)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Suvars care little for conflict. They scan those that would approach them from afar, and if they deem a visitor hostile, they reach out to its mind urging it to leave first, only resorting to violence if the would-be attacker refuses to comply.

*Eruption (Ex)*
As a full-riund action, a suvar can eject the otermost layer of its body, producing a 200 feet burst that burns hotter than fire and deals 45d8 points of untyped damage or half as much on a succesful Reflex save (DC=53). The Evasion and Improved Evasion special abilities cannot further reduce this damage. The suvar is then incapable of creating another eruption for 1d6 minutes, nor can it produce a flare for 1d6 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Flare (Ex)*
As a standard action, a suvar can spew forth a column of superheated gas from its body that deals 20d8 points of untyped damage in a line 10 feet wide and 500 feet long. Once a suvar expels a flare, it cannot produce another one for 1d4 rounds. A succesful Reflex save (DC=51) halves the damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Heat (Ex)*
A suvar's entire body burns with intense, dry heat. Any creature within 500 feet of a suvar must succeed on a DC 51 Fort save each round or take 5d6 points of nonlethal fire damage and 5d6 points of nonlethal desiccation damage. Within 250 feet of a suvar, this damage increases to 10d6 points of fire and 10d6 points of desiccation. Within 100 feet of the suvar, the damage becomes lethal. A creature touching the body of a suvar takes 15d8 points of fire damage and 15d8 points of desiccation damage immediately and in the first 1d4 rounds subsequent to contact after exposure ceases. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Immunities (Ex)*
A suvar is immune to acid, cold, fire, disease, paralysis, petrification, sleep, stunning, fatigue, exhaustion. Suvars are not subject to flanking or critical hits. They cannot suffer ability damage or ability drain.

*Radiance (Ex)*
Suvars shed bright light within a mile and produce shadowy illumination within another. Any creature within 500 feet of it that directly looks at a suvar must succeed on a DC 51 Fort save or become blinded for 1d6 rounds. On a succesful save, the creature becomes dazzled instead. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Regeneration (Ex)*
Sonic and force effects deal normal damage to a suvar.

*Spell-like Abilities*
At-will: _arcane sight, clairaudiance/clairvoyance, contact other plane, detect thoughts, discern lies, divination, locate creature, locate object, scrying, tongues_; 12/day: _analyze dweomer, legend lore, true seeing_; 6/day: _discern location, greater scrying, vision_. Caster level 45th. The save DCs are Wisdom-based.

*Skills*
Suvars have a +15 racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks. They take a -60 racial penalty on Hide checks.

----------


## Metastachydium

Let's move on to more peaceful (and simple) waters with some (not _that_ un)friendly horsies. (Speaking of simplicity, do remind me not to do _anything_ with more than two forms ever again.) As always, I appreciate (disparaging) comments and advice on how to handle LA!

*Gaval*
Gavals are shapeshifting equine humanoids. Rarely taller than 6 feet, in its natural form, a gaval sports a black-skinned humanoid torso, two well-muscled, hooved legs covered in a black coat and the maned head of a black horse.

*Gaval (Humanoid Form)*

*Size/Type:* Medium Humanoid [Shapechanger]
*Hit Dice:* 2d8-2 (7 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 40 feet (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*  12 (+1 Dex, +1 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack:* Club +0 melee (1d6-1)  or club +1 ranged (1d6-1)
*Full Attack:*  Club +0 melee (1d6-1)  or club +1 ranged (1d6-1)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Change shape, fear of fire, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort -1, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 12, Con 9, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 13
*Skills:* Balance +3, Disguise +4, Escape Artist +4, Jump -1, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim -1
*Feats:* Endurance, RunB
*Environment:* Temperate and warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary or herd (4-50)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Often neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +1
*Gaval (Natural Form)*

*Size/Type:* Medium Humanoid [Shapechanger]
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+2 (11 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 40 feet (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*  13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack:* Club +2 melee (1d6+1) or bite -5 melee (1d3) or club +1 ranged (1d6-1)
*Full Attack:*  Club +2 melee (1d6+1) and bite -5 melee (1d3) or club +1 ranged (1d6-1)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Change shape, fear of fire, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills:* Balance +5, Disguise +1, Escape Artist +2, Jump +3, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +1
*Feats:* Endurance, RunB
*Environment:* Temperate and warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary or herd (4-50)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Often neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +1
*Gaval (Horse Form)*

*Size/Type:* Large Humanoid [Shapechanger]
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+4 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 60 feet (12 squares)
*Armor Class:*  14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack:* Hoof +2 melee (1d6+2)
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves +2 melee (1d6+2) and bite -3 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Change shape, fear of fire, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:* Balance +7, Disguise +0, Escape Artist +2, Jump +6, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +6
*Feats:* Endurance, RunB
*Environment:* Temperate and warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary or herd (4-50)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Often neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +1



*Combat*
Gavals are shy and suspicious creatures; their herds on the plains keep their distance from strangers if they can. If, however, they feel threatened and especially if they see outsiders as a threat to their foals, they usually assume horse or hybrid form before mobbing their enemies, attacking them viciously with hooves and teeth.

Solitary gavals that mingle with civilized folks are often spellcasters and prefer to rely on magic and speed rather than brute force if they can't avoid a fight.

*Change Shape (Su)*
A gaval can assume two forms other than its natural form. In humanoid form, a gaval resembles a wiry human with black skin, a somewhat sparse, falling black mane cresting its head and neck and large, dark brown eyes. In horse form, a gaval is indistinguishable from a light horse with a black coat, mane and tail.

A gaval can change its shape at will as a move action. A gaval can remain in one form until it chooses to assume another. A change in form cannot be dispelled, nor does a gaval revert to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell, however, reveals its natural form if it is in humanoid or horse form.

*Fear of Fire (Ex)*
While no more vulnerable to it than other humanoids, gavals are terrified of fire. Gavals become shaken for as long as they are within 5 feet of an open flame of the size of a torch or larger. Whenever they take fire damage, they must succeed on a DC 10 Will save or become frightened.

*Skills*
A gaval in hybrid form has a +2 bonus on Balance and Jump checks and a +1 bonus on Constitution checks made to continue running and to avoid nonlethal damage from a forced march.. A gaval in humanoid form has a +2 racial bonus on Disguise and Escape Artist checks. A gaval in horse form benefits from a +4 racial bonus to Balance, Jump and Swim checks and has a +2 bonus on Constitution checks made to continue running and to avoid nonlethal damage from a forced march.

----------


## Metastachydium

This month, I only give you two pretty simplistic races. The first one (_stone elves_) was originally devised to serve as the only race/subrace (the most fitting term would perhaps be ecotype, but I digress) with a strict sense racial culture in a homebrewn setting I've been working on for a while, the reason for their developing a monoculture being that they had an incredibly small population endemic to a single inhospitable mountainous region. They formed a loose network of kraterocratic tribes that only cared for two things: _prowess_ (i.e. a measure of competence in various matters military; it could mean skill with weapons, a good head for tactics or strategy, exceptional stealth or speed, leadership skills and so on and so forth) and _the bonds of kinship_. This resulted in a weird model of society where those perceived as weak were held in barely concealed universal contempt but those with prowess were, in the same time, _ridiculously_ protective of them, shielding these specimens from harm and making sure they stayed healthy and well fed. A stone elf who harmed another stone elf (_any_ other stone elf) was ostracized and ejected from the tribe and became free game that anyone could kill, maim, deceive, rob and mistreat with impunity. If a stone elf _killed_ another non-tribeless stone elf, they became immediately and irrevocably tribeless themselves and intertribal elfhunts were organized to give these kinslayers the gift of an ugly death. They were also essentially obligate carnivores, practicing non-ritualistic cannibalism and eating whatever they killed, regardless of sapience (although they did not actively hunt for sapient prey) which combined with their xenophobic territoriality and their habit of sporadically raiding the foothills netted them several punitive expeditions to beat back with ruthless and unabashed guerilla warfare.

The other race presented below is a missed opportunity of sorts. I mean, we know that humans can interbreed with both elves and orcs. The easiest scientifically sound explanation for that is close genetic proximity between the three races. I'd go so far to assume, in fact, that they essentially belong to the same species as subspecies or somesuch. This, in turn, would raise the question of why there isn't an elf/orc hybrid race. And that's where the _yrch_ (the Sindarin term for 'orcs (pl.)') come in.

Now, let's see some crunch!

*Stone Elf*

Shorter and slighter than high elves, these sinewy humanoids have little difficulty blending into the backdrop of their rocky homeland with their dark hair, grainy, dim gray skin and somewhat angular features. Usually clad in dull leathers, the elves of the mountains roam the hard cragtop paths with the resolute, cold and measured awareness of the hunter, their daggerlike ears honed to pick up the faintest of noises.

*Stone Elf, 1st-Level Warrior*
*Size/Type:* Medium Humanoid [Elf]
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 feet (6 squares), climb 15 feet.
*Armor Class:*  13 (+1 Dex, +2 leather ), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack:* Short sword +2 melee (1d6)  or shortbow +2 ranged (1d6)
*Full Attack:*  Short sword +2 melee (1d6)  or shortbow +2 ranged (1d6)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Stone elf traits
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 11, Wis 11, Cha 8
*Skills:* Climb +11, Listen +2, Jump +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +2, Swim +2
*Feats:* Weapon Finesse
*Environment:* Temperate and cold mountains
*Organization:* Solitary, scouting party (25), raid (1040 plus 2 3rd5th-level heads), warband (50100 plus 4 to 6 3rd5th level heads and 1 5th8th level warchief) or camp (as warband plus 10% noncombatants)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Alignment:* Usually lawful evil
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +0

*Combat*
Few but resourceful, stone elves prefer to keep their fights as far from fair as the circumstances allow for. They make great use of the terrain, laying ambushes and using hit-and-run tactics, engaging opponents at range and from cover. If they fail to gain the upper hand fast enough or suffer heavier casualties than expected, they will scatter and retreat. They are known to allow foes that show exceptional prowess pass through their territories unmolested to preserve their numbers and out of respect.

*Stone Elf Traits (Ex)*
Stone elves possess the following racial traits.
-2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Wisdom.
Medium size.
A stone elf' base land speed is 30 feet. It also has a climb speed of 15 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-Light Vision: A stone elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks. Stone elves have a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks made in rocky areas.
A stone elf can use either her Strength or Dexterity modifier for Climb checks, whichever is higher.
Resistance to cold 5.
Infamy: stone elves have a -4 penalty on Diplomacy checks made to influence the attitude of a creature that is not a stone elf.
Automatic Languages: Undercommon.
Favored Class: Scout.

The stone elf warrior presented here had the following ability scores before racial adjustments: 12, 10, 13, 11, 9, 8.

♣
*Yrch*

Born of the union between elves and orcs, yrch bear some resemblance to both of their parent races. No taller than an adult human, yrch have a thin, but well-muscled frame and a curious, graceless posture. Narrow, pointed elven ears jut upwards from under their coarse, thick hair and slender tusks protrude from behind their lower lips. Though strong, they are strangely sickly and rarely can they hold their liquor well.

*Yrch, 1st-Level Warrior*
*Size/Type:* Medium Humanoid [Elf, Orc]
*Hit Dice:* 1d8-1 (3 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 20 feet in scale mail (4 squares); base speed 30 feet
*Armor Class:*  16 (+4 scale mail, +2 heavy wooden shield ), touch 10, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+3
*Attack:* Trident +4 melee (1d8+2)  or trident +2 ranged (1d8+2)
*Full Attack:*  Trident +4 melee (1d8+2)  or trident +2 ranged (1d8+2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Yrch traits
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +0, Will -1
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 10, Con 9, Int 9, Wis 8, Cha 12
*Skills:* Climb -2, Intimidate +4, Listen +0, Spot +0
*Feats:* Weapon Focus (trident)
*Environment:* Temperate forests and hills
*Organization:* Solitary, gang (24), squad ( 120 plus 1 leader of 3rd6th level) or company ( 30100 plus 70% noncombatants and 37 leaders of 3rd7th level)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Alignment:* Often chaotic neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +0

*Combat*
More organized and cautious than orcs, but much more straightforward than elves, yrch tend to meet their enemies out in the open, trusting in their numbers and the strength of their arms. Their forces are often plagued by inadequate discipline and coordination or rash decisions.

*Yrch Traits (Ex)*
Yrch possess the following racial traits.
+2 Strength, -2 Constitution.
Medium size.
The base land speed of an yrch is 30 feet.
Yrch have a +2 racial saving throw bonus against magic sleep effects and spells of the Charm subschool.
Darkvision: Yrch can see in the dark up to 30 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight.
+1 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
Mixed Blood: For all effects related to race, an yrch is considered both an elf and an orc.
Automatic Languages: Common and Elven or Orc. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven or Orc, Gnome or Goblin, Sylvan or Giant.
Favored Class: Barbarian or ranger

The yrch warrior presented here had the following ability scores before racial adjustments: 13, 10, 11, 9, 8, 12

----------


## Metastachydium

*Nitrian Strider*

Nitrian striders (or tempterbeasts as some call them for reasons lost to time) are enormous elephantine creatures up to 40 feet long from from trunk to tail. Their most striking feature, however, is not merely their sheer size, but rather their proportions: nitrian striders possess unnervingly long, spindly legs that may make up as much as three quarters of a strider's considerable overall height of roughly 80 feet.

Few if any striders survive in the wilderness: prized as siege engines, mobile command posts, weapons of intimidation and all-terrain armoured transports, most of them serve the armies of nations rich enough to breed and feed them.

*Size/Type:* Gargantuan Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:* 21d10+252 (367 hp)
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 110 feet (22 squares)
*Armor Class:*  24 (-4 size, -1 Dex, +19 natural), touch 5, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +21/+48
*Attack:* Stamp +32 melee (4d8+22)
*Full Attack:*  2 stamps +32 melee (4d8+15)  and trunk +27 melee (3d6+7)
*Space/Reach:* 20 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Trample 12d8+22
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent, unstoppable
*Saves:* Fort +24, Ref +11, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 41, Dex 8, Con 35, Int 2, Wis 8, Cha 19
*Skills:* Balance +16, Hide -13, Intimidate +12
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Trample), Awesome Blow, Cleave, Diehard, Endurance, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, SnatchB
*Environment:* Temperate and warm deserts, hills and plains
*Organization:* Solitary or domesticated
*Challenge Rating:* 12
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Nitrian striders have few predators. As peaceful herbivores, they tend to use their great speed and mobility to shake off would-be attackers. Deployed in battle, they are usually directed into enemy lines to rout or trample these into the ground and they also see use as a means to get past or break down walls.

*Trample (Ex)*
Reflex half DC 37. The save DC is Strength-based.

*Unstoppable (Ex)*
Nitrian striders can move through bogs, quicksand, undergrowth, rubble, snow, sand, trenches, berms, fences and the like without incurring any penalty associated with crossing difficult terrain. Nitrian striders need not make Swim checks to cross bodies of water that are no deeper than 60 feet.

♣
Now, these big ones here could have been animals, but I figured "like an elephant but clearly not an elephant" is unnatural and "oversized elephants with disproportianetaly long legs" bizarre enough in appearance to use magical beast instead. Given my source materal, I could have gone with outsider as well, but that sounded like overkill so I didn't.

----------


## Metastachydium

And here I am, back with vengeance a _PLANTY_! It's not terribly original, but the fact that the thread still doesn't have a plant (because I've been tinkering with a pineapple that just doesn't want to end up playable as intended) was frustrating me to no end, so I had to, khm, improvise a bit. Please do try and nonetheless receive with a measure of warmth (since cold is not exactly good for them) the

*Orange Musk Creeper*
As one of its smaller cousins, this flowering plant is easy to mistake for the dreaded yellow musk creeper. However, there are a number of key differences between the two creatures that go beyond size and the colour of their funnel-shaped flowers: far from being mindless and sinister, the orange musk creeper possesses a sharp mind and an outlook of uncompromising benevolence, even in the face of persecution.

*Size/Type:* Medium Plant
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+6 (15 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 10 feet (2 squares)
*Armor Class:*  14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/-2
*Attack:* Vine whip +3 melee (1d2-3) or musk puff +3 ranged touch (special)
*Full Attack:*  4 vine whips +3 melee (1d2-3) or musk puff +3 ranged (special)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Musk puff
*Special Qualities:* Allied eyes, fast healing 2, low-light vision, plant traits, vulnerability to cold
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 4, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 14
*Skills:* Diplomacy +7, Knowledge (local) +4, Knowledge (nature) +4, Search +4, Sense Motive +5
*Feats:* Negotiator, Weapon FinesseB
*Environment:* Warm forests and swamps
*Organization:* Solitary or cluster (25)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Usually neutral good
*Advancement:* 35 HD (Medium), 610 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* +11

*Combat*
Though not incapable of engaging in physical combat, orange musk creepers are weak and slow. Consequently, they usually open with a musk puff and attempt to parley.

*Allied Eyes (Su)*
If an ally within 60 feet an orange musk creeper established a telepathic connection with (see the Musk Puff special ability) is aware of a particular danger, so is the creeper and any other ally likewise having such a link with the plant . If one in the group is not flat-footed or flanked, none of them are.

*Musk Puff (Ex)*
Orange musk creepers can puff a spray of potent-smelling pollen upon a nearby target. The musk has a range of 20 feet and can target one creature per round.  The attitude of creatures struck by an orange musk creeper's musk puff improves by one degree as if the creeper succeeded on a Diplomacy check against them, unless they make a succesful DC 14 Will save (the save DC is Constitution-based).
Furthermore, regardless whether the save succeeds or fail, a telepathic link is established between the creeper and any such creature, allowing two-way communication so long as the creature remains within 60 feet of the plant. A creature so affected also gains a +2 alchemical bonus on saving throws against stunning, sleep and mind-affecting effects. These effects persist for 2d4 minutes. Leaving the affected area merely suppresses (rather than ends) the effects.


1Expert opinion has concluded that a more reasonable (R)LA would be no higher than +0.

----------


## Dimers

I like the fact that the bonus is alchemical!

That'd make an interesting PC choice.  Why no listed LA?

Might want to clarify whether the telepathic connection depends on failing the save, and whether it needs to be re-established if the creeper and target get far away from each other and then come back close again.

----------


## Metastachydium

Many thanks for the feedback!




> I like the fact that the bonus is alchemical!


I figured it's kind of appropriate and I _wanted it to stack with stuff_.




> That'd make an interesting PC choice.  Why no listed LA?


I'm not really good at calculating LA, especially if I have to juggle stuff like plant traits _and_ a nonstandard body shape, to say nothing of the other abilities/SQs. I'm more than open to suggestions on this front, though!




> Might want to clarify whether the telepathic connection depends on failing the save, and whether it needs to be re-established if the creeper and target get far away from each other and then come back close again.


Hm. Yeah. I'll go do that.

----------


## Dimers

Plant immunities ... ability to act as a mental switchboard for the party ... body slots and manipulators are unclear ... the natural attacks could probably be optimized by somebody more experienced than me, but I don't think they're much to work with given the low damage die and low Strength ... good stats for most casters but at least two caster levels lost to RHD ... any amount of fast healing is awesome, cold vulnerability is not, 2 NA is "eh sure whatever" ... poor speed would want to be mitigated ... If the target of musk puff succeeds on that relatively low-DC save that requires a touch attack, they'll likely react more negatively due to the attempt, so it's not much of a social benefit in a typical game ...

Normally I'd say LA +1, mostly because of the plant immunities.  The rest kinda balances out.  But this thing wouldn't have a meaningful role in a level 3 party; it just doesn't have much to do actively besides maintain the switchboard.  Gotta go with *LA +0*.  I think it's fair to be one spell level (or 1d6 eldritch blast or sneak attack) behind a human when you have better stats, fast healing, mini-telepathy and a handy list of immunities.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Plant immunities ... ability to act as a mental switchboard for the party ... body slots and manipulators are unclear ... the natural attacks could probably be optimized by somebody more experienced than me, but I don't think they're much to work with given the low damage die and low Strength ... good stats for most casters but at least two caster levels lost to RHD ... any amount of fast healing is awesome, cold vulnerability is not, 2 NA is "eh sure whatever" ... poor speed would want to be mitigated ... If the target of musk puff succeeds on that relatively low-DC save that requires a touch attack, they'll likely react more negatively due to the attempt, so it's not much of a social benefit in a typical game ...
> 
> Normally I'd say LA +1, mostly because of the plant immunities.  The rest kinda balances out.  But this thing wouldn't have a meaningful role in a level 3 party; it just doesn't have much to do actively besides maintain the switchboard.  Gotta go with *LA +0*.  I think it's fair to be one spell level (or 1d6 eldritch blast or sneak attack) behind a human when you have better stats, fast healing, mini-telepathy and a handy list of immunities.


Sweet! Thank you!
Since I'm trying to outfit my critters with stupid WotC-style LA where applicable, I'll probably go with +1 for now and add a footnote that +0 might be more reasonable.

----------


## Metastachydium

Looks like I haven't been 'round here in a while. My return, then, would certainly call from some celebration, of the _spirit_ed sort. 96% spirited, to be exact, v/v. 

This here thing might help with that:

*Akowita*
Akowitas (known as _acovite_s to the unlettered common folks) are elemental beings believed to have originated from some obscure Inner Plane. They resemble thick columns of water, roughly five feet in diameter and nearly twice as tall sliding fast along the ground in search of prey. They exude a strong, characteristic smell.

Akowitas seem to understand Abyssal, Aquan and Auran but they do not speak.

*Size/Type:* Medium Elemental
*Hit Dice:* 7d8+12 (43 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40 feet (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*  18 (+2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +4/+8
*Attack:*  Slam +8 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:*  Slam +8 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Engulf, stupefy
*Special Qualities:* Elemental traits, immunity to cold, liquid life, vapors, vulnerability to fire
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 6, Cha 7
*Skills:* Hide +6, Listen +8, Move Silently +8
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Engulf), Ability Focus (Stupefy), Great Fortitude
*Environment:* Any temperate or cold
*Organization:* Solitary, party (410) or rave (25500)
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Alignment:* Usually chaotic evil
*Advancement:* 8-12 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Akowitas are not particularly subtle, nor do they have much of a head for elaborate tactics. They attack without provocation, attemting to engulf and incapacitate opponents as fast as they can.

*Engulf (Ex)*
An akowita can envelop a Medium or smaller creatures as a standard action. It cannot make a slam attack during a round in which it engulfs. The akowita merely has to move over the opponents, affecting as many as it can cover. Opponents can make opportunity attacks against the creature, but if they do so they are not entitled to a saving throw. Those who do not attempt attacks of opportunity must succeed on a DC 19 Reflex save or be engulfed; on a success, they are pushed back or aside (opponents choice) as the akowita moves forward. Engulfed creatures are subject to the elementals Stupefy attack, and are considered to be grappled and trapped within its body. The save DC is Strength-based.

*Liquid Life (Ex)*
Opponents adjacent to an akowita equipped with a container such as a vial can make a special melee touch attack against the creature. If the attack succeeds, a portion of the creatures fluid body is captured within the container. If imbibed, this liquid has a 40% chance of replicating the effect of Delay Disease, a 10% chance of replicating that of Neutralize Disease and a 50% chance of making anyone that consumes it sickened for 1d3 minutes. The latter effect can be negated by a succesful DC 15 Fortitude save.

*Stupefy (Ex)*
The entire body of an akowita consists of a vile substance that weakens mind and body alike. Each time an opponent is hit or remains engulfed by the creature, that opponent must succeed on a Constitution-based DC 17 Fortitude save or take 1d4 points of Dexterity damage and 1d4 points of Wisdom damage. The save DC rises by 1 point for each failed save.
Unless any ability damage suffered in this way is entirely removed by then, after 2d4 hours have passed, the subject of this ability has to make another DC 17 Fortitude save to avoid becoming nauseated for 1d4 hours. Subjects that succeed become sickened instead. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Vapors (Ex)*
Any attack that succesfully deals fire damage to an akowita temporarily renders its body into a translucent cloud of mist. The creature loses its land speed and the ability to make slam attacks, but it gains a fly speed of 20 ft. with good maneuverability and it retains the ability to engulf opponents. Moreover, a vaporous akowita imposes a 50% miss chance on any physical attack targeting its form. The creature can remain in its state for up to 2d10 rounds, after which its body cools down sufficiently to regain its original, fluid form.

*Skills*
Akowitas receive a +8 racial bonus to Hide checks when they conceal themsleves within a body of colourless liquid such as water. They need not make Escape Artist checks to squeeze through tight spaces, nor do they suffer penalties of any sort while doing so.

----------


## Metastachydium

Honestly, I just can't believe I've had this thread going for so long as I did _without_ bothering to create a little flower race. Below, that will be remedied:

*Meidont*
Meidonts are little herbaceous plants, up to 8 inches tall and, more often than not, half as wide. Easy to mistake for dead-nettles, they have square stems and somewhat hairy, oval leaves with rounded teeth. Their double-lipped flowers are white, blue or purple.
Contented and indolent, meidonts rarely seek the company of others, but they will politely and pleasantly chat up whoever approaches them peacefully. They tend to cultivate a good relationship with giant bees, spirit folk and gray orcs.
Meidonts speak their own, scent-based language and the Spirit Tongue. Meidonts with a high enough Intelligence score usually learn Common, Orc or both as well. Their speaking voice is usually small and rather high-pitched.

*Size/Type:* Diminutive Plant
*Hit Dice:* 1/2d8+1 (3 hp)
*Initiative:* -3
*Speed:* 0 feet
*Armor Class:*  11 (+4 size, -3 Dex), touch 11, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-16
*Attack:*  Slap +0 melee (1-4)
*Full Attack:*  Slap +0 melee (1-4)
*Space/Reach:* 1 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Hop, low-light vision, plant traits, sustenance, uncanny grasp
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref -3, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 2, Dex 5, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills:* Concentration +4, Hide +9, Knowledge (nature) +4, Spot +2
*Feats:* Combat Casting, DiehardB
*Environment:* Temperate forests and hills
*Organization:* Solitary or patch (410)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/4
*Alignment:* Usually lawful (any)
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +0

*Combat*
Meidonts avoid combat and, indeed, contact in general with strangers whenever possible. If cornered, they defend themselves as they are able, but given the choice, they prefer to hide or flee.


*Hop (Sp)*
Whilst they aren't ambulatory in any conventional sense, meidonts are capable of locomotion by way of much less mundane means. At-will as a move action, they can produce a short range teleportation effect that resembles the spell dimension hop. The maximum range of this effect is 10 feet.


*Sustenance (Ex)*
Unlike other plant creatures, a rooted meidont only requires water and light to survive.


*Uncanny Grasp (Sp)*
Meidonts can move their branches and even strike foes with them, but neither their branches, nor their leaves are prehensile. Meidonts use innate magic to compensate for this shortcoming: at-will, they can grab and manipulate objects as if using a permanent form of mage hand. The range of this effect is a mere 2 feet; however, unlike mage hand, it works on unattended objects regardless whether they are magiccal or not and it can perform any task an average human hand could.


*Skills*
In aboveground natural environments, meidonts gain a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks as long as there is other vegetation present nearby.


*Meidonts as characters*
Meidonts possess the following racial traits.
-8 Strength, -6 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom.
Plant: Meidonts are immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, and polymorphing. They are not subject to critical hits or mind-affecting effects, nor do they sleep.
Diminutive: As a Diminutive creature, a meidont gains a +4 size bonus to Armor Class, a +4 size bonus on attack rolls, a -12 penalty on grapple checks, and a +12 size bonus on Hide checks. Its lifting and carrying limits are a quarter of those of a Medium character.
A meidont's base land speed is 0 feet.
Low-Light Vision: A meidont can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. It retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
Racial Feats: A meidont gains Diehard as a bonus feat.
Meidonts have a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks made in aboveground natural areas with vegetation present.
Special Qualities (see above): Hop, sustenance, uncanny grasp.
Automatic Languages: Meidont, Spirit Tongue. Bonus Languages: Common, Giant, Orc, Sylvan.
Favored Class: Warlock. A meidont needs not meet the alignment requirements to enter this class.


*New Alchemical Items:*
*Meidont Pot:* Most often shaped like a short cylinder or truncated cone, this flowerpot is made from a durable, but lightweight resin of rubbery texture. Filled with half a pound of soil, it provides the meidont with a container it can have itself safely carried about in without having to worry about a source of food. Such pots are also outfitted with various hooks, rings and the like further equipment can be fastened to.
_Craft DC: 20; Cost: 15 gp; Weight: 1/10 lb._


*Topsoil Pellets (10):* These minuscule, brown globules soluble in water contain organic nutrients to enrich depleted soil with. Two such pellets per half a pound of soil will allow a meidont or other similar plant creature to comfortably survive in even the most barren dirt for a week.
_Craft DC: 15; Cost: 8 gp; Weight: ._


*Meidonts and Magical Items:*
As sapient plants, meidonts do not possess the same body slots as humanoid creatures do. Still, because magic items that must be worn will fit users of any size, a meidont can use many magic items a humanoid character can.
Meidonts can wear throat or shoulder slot items (but not both) around their stems just above their topmost pair of leaves.
Meidonts can wear two rings, a pair of hand and a pair of arm slot items on the leaf-stalks of any two pairs of leaves. A meidont cannot wear more than two rings or more than one pair of hand or arm slot item at a time.
Meidonts can wear awaist and a torso (but not a body) slot item anywhere on their stems below the topmost pair of leaves.
Meidonts can likewise wear a pair of feet slot items on or around their roots.

Items specifically crafted for the use of meidonts might take the shape of small ribbons, bits of string or wire. A head or face slot item (but not both) so crafted can likewise be worn by a meidont.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Stratogorgops*
Of great stature (just shy of 8 feet tall) and a musclebound, thick frame, broad-shouldered, ironclad stratogorgopes tower over most enemies they encounter. Atop the short, sturdy necks of these orderly, cold and warlike creatures, a long, almost reptilian, uniquely angular head sits, covered in the same coarse, leaden bristle as the rest of their bodies. Massive fangs jutting from under their upper lips flank their narrow lower jaw.

Stratogorgopes speak their own guttural tongue. Their officers tend to learn Common and sometimes Dwarven, Giant or Orc as well.

*Size/Type:* Medium Monstrous Humanoid
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+15 (36 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 20 feet in heavy plate armour (4 squares); base speed 30 feet
*Armor Class:*  24 (+9 heavy plate armourRoS, +4 steel tower shieldRoS, +1 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+9
*Attack:*  Masterwork greatspearCW +10 melee (2d6+4, ×3) or bite +9 melee (2d4+4) or Large heavy crossbow +5 ranged (2d8, 1920/×2)
*Full Attack:*  Masterwork greatspearCW +10 melee (2d6+4, ×3) and bite +4 melee (2d4+4) or Large heavy crossbow +5 ranged (2d8, 1920/×2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft. (10 ft. with greatspear)
*Special Attacks:* Lunging snap
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, strong-arm
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 11, Con 17, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills:* Climb +4 (-14 in armour and with shield), Craft (armoursmithing) +1, Craft (weaponsmithing) +1, Jump +4 (-14 in armour and with shield), Listen +2, Profession (soldier) +2, Ride +1, Spot +2, Swim +4 (-32 in armour and with shield)
*Feats:* Endurance, Hold the LineB, Steadfast Determination
*Environment:* Cold hills
*Organization:* Solitary, patrol (420 plus a 1st-level headman) or troop (510 patrols plus a 2-nd level flankhead and a 1st level adept for every 50 soldiers, with a 45th level leader)
*Challenge Rating:* 5
*Alignment:* Often lawful evil
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +3

*Combat*
When encountered in groups, stratogorgopes form up into a shield wall and continue fighting in a close formation for as long as they are able to. Units smaller than an army rarely initiate combat and usually wait for their opponents to make the first move.

*Lunging Snap (Ex)*
As a full-round action, a stratogorgops may attack an opponent with a reach weapon that deals piercing damage and immediately follow it up with a bite, regardless of the success of the first attack. The bite of a stratogorgops is treated as having a 10' reach for this purpose and this purpose alone.


*Strong-Arm (Ex)*
The well-muscled arms of a stratogorgops possess a tremendous strength. Stratogorgopes are treated as Large creatures for the purpose of calculating their carrying capacity. Stratogorgopes can wield Large-sized weapons without penalty and take no penalty for wielding two-handed Medium-sized weapons in one hand.

♣
If anyone's still around and watching, stay tuned! I'm soon to CR up this one and return with the even uglier cousins of these folks. Man, I've made a real mess here. Added CR, languages, crit ranges/multipliers and advancement options. I shouldn't do statblocks so close to bed.

Anyhow, as promised, here comes the followup entry:

*Ypogorgops*
Ypogorgopes are aggressive, four-legged predators 12 to 15 feet in length and rarely growing taller than 5 feet at the shoulder. Short, thick, gray hair covers their tough hide and their forelegs end in wicked claws. Their most terrifying feature, nevertheless, sits in the front of their somewhat reptilian, long-snouted rectangualr head: thick, sharp canines nearing 6 inches in length jut from just under their nostrils, ready to tear into living flesh.

While a stable population  survives in the wild, the ypogorgops has been domesticated  and widely used as a warmount by stratogorgopes throughout the centuries.

*Size/Type:* Large Animal
*Hit Dice:* 8d8+32 (66 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 50 feet (10 squares)
*Armor Class:* 15 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+17
*Attack:* Bite +14 melee (2d8+10, ×4)
*Full Attack:*  Bite +14 melee (2d8+7, ×4) and 2 claws +11 melee (1d10+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Leaping takedown, lockjaw
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 1, Wis 13, Cha 5
*Skills:* Climb +8, Hide +2, Jump +14, Listen +3, Spot +2
*Feats:* EnduranceB, Multiattack, Power Critical (bite), Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Cold hills
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or domesticated
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 915 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Though fast and powerful, the ypogorgops prefers to attack from ambush, trying to wrestle its chosen prey to the ground as fast as possible. Were that to fail, it retreats to try the same again from a different angle.

*Leaping Takedown (Ex)*
An ypogorgops can combine a jump with a charge against an opponent. If it covers at least 10 feet of horizontal distance with its jump, ending it in a square from which it threatens its target, it can make a full attack. If any of its attacks hit, the ypogorgops may attempt to initiate a grapple as a free action, provoking an attack of opportunity. Should it succeed, its opponent becomes prone with the ypogorgops grappling it.

*Lockjaw (Ex)*
When closed shut, the jaws of an ypogorgops are hard to force open and they exert a crushing strength on its prey. It has a +4 bonus on opposed grapple checks made to maintain hold of an opponent. Furthermore, its powerful bite deals quadruple damage on a critical hit.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Weeping Orb*
Encased in a thick, rubbery shell, weeping orbs are strange, spherical oozes roughly 5 feet in diameter that roll around noiselessly in caves and tunnels in search of bodies (living or dead) to devour.

*Size/Type:* Medium Ooze
*Hit Dice:* 4d10+24 (46 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 40 feet (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 14 ( +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+6
*Attack:* Slam +6 melee (2d4+4 plus1d6 acid)
*Full Attack:* Slam +6 melee (2d4+4 plus 1d6 acid)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Flatten, spurt
*Special Qualities:* Blindsight 40 ft., DR 10/adamantine and bludgeoning or piercing, ooze traits
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +2, Will -3
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 12, Con 23, Int , Wis 2, Cha 1
*Skills:* Move Silently +4
*Feats:* Spring AttackB
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 4
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 57 HD (Medium), 811 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Whether a prospective meal chooses to fight or flee, the orb resorts to the same tactics: it rushes towards its opponent to slam its full body against it, seeping clear, corrosive slime through the pores in its shell on contact before retreating to repeat the same sequence until it can knock its foe prone (whereupon it flattens to immobilize its prey) or until the foe dies. It only uses its spurt ability if it is clearly outmatched but cannot otherwise flee.

*Flatten (Ex)*
On a succesful hit with its slam attack, an orb can attempt to initiate a grapple as a free action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. Should it manage to grapple its opponent, it can knock the grappled opponent prone with a furtther succesful grapple check.
At this point, the whole body of the orb flattens to try and cover as much of the opponent's as possible, pressing the latter against the ground and secreting an ample amount of slime, dealing 1d4+4 points of bludgeoning damage and 2d6 points of acid damage with each opposed check won as long as the grapple is maintained. Water present in abundance (such as a shallow pool the grappled opponent lands in) dilutes the orb's secretions and halves the acid damage dealt.

*Spurt (Ex)*
Once it had lost at least half of its hit points, a weeping orb sometimes attempts to flee by way of evacuating its shell and trying to slip away through the cracks. As a full-round action, it can exit its shell bursting forth in all directions and dealing 2d6 points of acid damage to all adjacent creatures (halved by a succesful DC 18 Reflex save; the save DC is Constitution-based), losing half of its remaining hit points in the process. Unconstrained by its shell, the orb can then fit into cracks as small as half an inch wide and use these to escape at a speed of 20 feet.

*Skills*
Weeping orbs have a +3 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.

New Special Material:
*Orbshell:* When a weeping orb uses its Spurt ability to escape, it leaves its resistant, thick shell behind. This shell can be fashioned into a suit leather, studded leather or hide armour. An orbshell armour has the same properties as its leather or hide counterpart, except that light armours made of orbshell confer 1 and medium armours 2 points of DR overcome by adamantine bludgeoning or piercing weapons. Further, the armour check penalty of an orbshell armour increases by 2.

Orbshell has a hardness of 2 and 4 hit points per inch of thickness.

Type of Orbshell Item
Cost Modifier

Light Armour
+1500 gp

Medium Armour
+5000 gp

----------


## Metastachydium

Alright, this is bound to contain mistakes, because I'm out of practice with templates, but do welcome warmly (it _really_ needs that, you see; its lot is not exactly a happy one) the

*Skia*
All skias were living creatures once, or so it is said. Living creatures that led small, insignificant lives. If they sinned, they sinned through inaction or indifference or both.
In their inaction, however, they were deemed unworthy. Unworthy of reward  and yet undeserving of some great, torturous punishment. And so, they were cast aside, into the Shadows, to linger without purpose and without memory of who they were or what they did: mindless effigies roaming the gloom.
A skia continues to appear much as it did in life, but it becomes haggard, its face empty, its contours blurred, its colours lost. Some call them shadowsouls, and quite aptly. They cast no shadow; they are the shadows themselves  but with strange, hard, forgotten and, nevertheless, still warm cores to them, silently, unconsciously craving for life.

*Sample Skia*
*Human Skia*
*Size/Type:* Medium Deathless [Augmented Humanoid]
*Hit Dice:* 4d12 (6 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 11 (+1 Dex), touch 11, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+4
*Attack:* Grab +4 melee touch (special)
*Full Attack:* Grab +4 melee touch (special)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Blood drain
*Special Qualities:* Deathless traits, dispersal, low-light vision, resurgence, sense wound
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 12, Con , Int , Wis 17, Cha 4
*Skills:* 
*Feats:* 
*Environment:* Plane of Shadow
*Organization:* Solitary, bundle (440), windrow (48180) or herd (180+)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Advancement:* 
*Level Adjustment:* 

_What shambles forward in the haze certainly looks human; a fairly well-dressed human, in fact. But it doesn't look real or, for that matter alive: the faded tones, the empty stare, the edges that seem to merge with the murk._

This example uses a 4th level human aristocrat as the base creature.


*Creating a skia*
"Skia" is an acquired template that can be applied to any corporeal aberration, dragon, fey, giant, humanoid, magical beast, monstrous humanoid or native outsider with an Intelligence score of 3 or more.
A skia uses all the base creature's statistics and special abilities except as noted here.

*Size and Type:* The creatures type changes to deathless (with the appropriate augmented subtype).Recalculate base attack bonus and saves accordingly. Size is unchanged.

*Hit Dice:* Increase all current Hit Dice to d12s.

*Speed:* Same as the base creature.

*Attack:* A skia loses all natural attacks of the base creature as well as the ability to wield weapons. It gains a special melee touch attack which it is proficient with.

*Damage:* Skias have a special melee touch attack. This attack does not deal damage but  it enable skias to initiate a grapple using.
*
Special Attacks:* A skia retains none of the base creature's special attacks, but gains the following:

_Blood Drain (Ex):_ A skia can drink blood from a living victim by making a successful grapple check. So long as it maintains the grapple and its opponent is injured (i.e. missing hit points), it can deal 1d2 points of Constitution drain each round.


*Special Qualities:* A skia loses all special qualities of the base creature as well as all features associated with its class before becoming a skia, gaining low-light vision and the following in their stead:

_Dispersal (Su):_ When a skia is reduced to 0 hit points or less, it disperses. It remains detectable as an amorphous haze hanging in the air, but it cannot take actions, nor is it subject to actions performed by other creatures. A dispersed skia reforms where it was dispersed after 1d12+3 rounds have passed.
Skias cannot be permanently destroyed by any affect short of a Miracle or some other form of direct intervention by a deity.

_Resurgence (Su):_ Once a skia succesfully drained at least 4 points of Constitution, it experiences Resurgence. Its Intelligence score from before becoming a skia is restored, as well as its memories, and with these, all feats, skills, special abilities and class features it had while alive.
The effect of resurgence is temporary: it lasts for 1d100+3 minutes. A skia cannot be permanently restored to life and its former self by any effect short of a Miracle, True Resurrection or some other form of direct intervention by a deity.

_Sense Wound (Su):_ A skia has an instinctive awareness of the effect consuming blood has on it. Skias can sense an open, bleeding wound anywhere within 4 miles of them and immediately begin moving towards it, taking the shortest route possible.

*Abilities:* Increase from the base creature as follows: Str +4, Dex +2, Wis +6, Cha -6. A skia has no Constitution or Intelligence score.

*Environment:* The Plane of Shadow.

*Challenge Rating*: Same as the base creature -1.

*Alignment:* Always neutral (unless experiencing Resurgence).

*Level Adjustment:* 

----------


## sandmote

> _Dispersal (Su):_ When a skia is reduced to 0 hit points or less, it disperses. It remains detectable as an amorphous haze hanging in the air, but it cannot take actions, nor is it subject to actions performed by other creatures. A dispersed skia reforms where it was dispersed after 1d12+3 rounds have passed.
> Skias cannot be permanently destroyed by any affect short of a Miracle or some other form of direct intervention by a deity.


 Is this intended to make the party keep fighting the skia indefinitely? 4-15 rounds before the skia comes back seems to require magical escape for the party to take a rest by before it shows up to fight them again. Especially given Sense Wound lets it track anyone injured fighting it. 

I can't tell if this is the intent for a particular camping or an oversight.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Is this intended to make the party keep fighting the skia indefinitely? 4-15 rounds before the skia comes back seems to require magical escape for the party to take a rest by before it shows up to fight them again. Especially given Sense Wound lets it track anyone injured fighting it. 
> 
> I can't tell if this is the intent for a particular camping or an oversight.


Well, it can't actually _cause_ injuries, it just _takes advantage_ of an opponent being injured. I wanted to make them essentially unkillable for fluff reasons and respawning seemed like a good mechanism to allow for that. It also makes the thing more of a threat; as is it's mostly creepy but non-threatening unless encountered in numbers or as a side dish for something that _can_ injure PCs and thus exploit the skia's cravings.

Did I go overboard with that? I can try and tone it down if it feels too much.

----------


## sandmote

> Did I go overboard with that? I can try and tone it down if it feels too much.


If it is intentional it's likely fine; you're building encounters with this in mind. I was mostly worried about it occurring accidentally.

----------


## Metastachydium

Nah, they are supposed to do it (do you think I should add a "How to Use" section or something?). Still, many thanks for the feedback!

----------


## Debihuman

I think the Weeping Orb has a few small issues: 

HP should be 46. 5.5 x 4 = 22 not 20. 

Damage is written badly as it should be (2d4+4 plus 1d6 acid). 

A medium creature usually has a movement of 30 ft.  Why is this so fast? Should it be slower goin up hill and faster down hill? That would give it some extra interest.

Flatten is just a regular improved grab ability with engulf incorporated.  It doesn't actually flatten any opponents. I wish this were a more interesting ability.

Why isn't Weep a special ability.  I think you missed an opportunity here. 

The coating of the creature should be susceptible to piercing damage and the acid would be susceptible to water (diluting the acid).       

It should come from the Inner Plane-- Quasi-Elemental Plane of Acid is a good place to put it.

Debby

----------


## Tzardok

1. Why does it need to come from an Inner Plane? Plenty stranger oozes are material creatures. In fact, we could localize this ooze on an Outer Plane; acidity and rolling movement are kinda common on Carceri.

2. What Quasi-Elemental Plane of Acid? Never heard about that.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I think the Weeping Orb has a few small issues:


And indeed. Thanks for the feedback!




> HP should be 46. 5.5 x 4 = 22 not 20.
> 
> Damage is written badly as it should be (2d4+4 plus 1d6 acid).


Well, damn. I'll go fix those, thanks!




> A medium creature usually has a movement of 30 ft.  Why is this so fast? Should it be slower goin up hill and faster down hill? That would give it some extra interest.


It _rolls_! I did consider making the speed terrain-dependent like that, but I ultimately decided against it not to clutter things up like I did with my previous ooze (which ended up both overstuffed _and_ pretty boring). Should I do it anyway?




> Flatten is just a regular improved grab ability with engulf incorporated.  It doesn't actually flatten any opponents. I wish this were a more interesting ability.


Technically, it's improved grab with a trip and a constriction ability with the serials filed off and



> [s]hould it manage to grapple its opponent, *it can knock the grappled opponent prone* with a further succesful grapple check.
> At this point, *the whole body of the orb flattens* to try and cover as much of the opponent's as possible, pressing the latter against the ground


, so the slimeball and its opponent bothe end up flat(ter than usual) in the end (especially the former). I think the thing actually flattening stuff like a road roller would be a bit cartoonish.




> Why isn't Weep a special ability.  I think you missed an opportunity here.


Well, it's a descriptive term mostly. The orb is not a blob of goo as a black pudding or gray ooze is; most of the time it looks like a ball off rubbery texture  but a ball that _weeps_, i.e. oozes thin, acidic sludge through its pores.




> The coating of the creature should be susceptible to piercing damage and the acid would be susceptible to water (diluting the acid).


Hm. I guess you're right. I'll tweak those.




> It should come from the Inner Plane-- Quasi-Elemental Plane of Acid is a good place to put it.





> 1. Why does it need to come from an Inner Plane? Plenty stranger oozes are material creatures. In fact, we could localize this ooze on an Outer Plane; acidity and rolling movement are kinda common on Carceri.
> 
> 2. What Quasi-Elemental Plane of Acid? Never heard about that.


I'm just as puzzled as Tzardok is on both counts. Acid is Kind of the thing oozes do?

----------


## Metastachydium

I'm still kind of stuck on the pineapple front, but luckily, I remembered something important in the meantime: there's no such thing as "not the right time for a BIRDY" and so, a new birdy enters the fray, one with a Suddenly very descriptive name: the

*Secretary Bird*
Secretary birds are avian creatures roughly 4 to 5' in height, half of which is made up by their slender, long, cranelike legs. Their elegant necks are likewise long, with a small, round, beaked head sitting on top, backed by a cluster of long, dark feathers highly sought after as quills (much to the birds' chagrin). Their plummage is otherwise pristine white or soft grey, only darkening to black on their tails and at the tip of the flight feathers of their broad wings that double as four-fingered hands. They exude an almost otherwordly air of serenity, and their orange-skinned faces near-constantly sport an expression resembling an encouraging, polite smile.

Most _idaskari_s, as they often call themselves, lead regimented lives as thorough, dependable bureaucrats and aides to various dignitaries, including travelling diplomats or even clergymen. Idaskaris don't have a language of their own, except for the Jargon, a highly formalized, essentially artificial tongue for uses pertaining to the career paths most of them pursue; nevertheless, they acquire languages easily and are always fluent in at least two, usually including Common.

*Size/Type:* Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:* 2d10 (11 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30 feet, fly 30 feet (average)
*Armor Class:*  10, touch 10, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+0
*Attack:*  Bite +0 melee (1d2-2)
*Full Attack:*  Bite +0 melee (1d2-2) and kick -5 melee (1d4-2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Mighty stomp
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, organized, reminders
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 6, Dex 11, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 11, Cha 12
*Skills:* Appraise +5, Decipher Script +8, Diplomacy +6, Forgery +4, Gather Information +2, Knowledge (local) +4, Listen +3, Search +6, Sense Motive +2, Speak Language, Spot +2
*Feats:* Diligent, SmatteringsB
*Environment:* Temperate or warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary or employed (14 secretary birds plus an employer, possibly with other attendants)
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Alignment:* Usually lawful neutral
*Advancement:* By character class *Favored Class:* Savant
*Level Adjustment:* +1

*Combat*
Secretary birds are not particularly aggressive and prefer to avoid combat if possible. While capable of using weapons, they rarely carry any and if they cannot flee, they will use their beak and talons to try and slash their way into a more advantageous position.

*Mighty Stomp (Ex)*
Against a prone opponent of Medium size or smaller with a discernible anatomy, the taloned feet of an idaskari become a surprisingly potent weapon. As a full-round action, a secretary bird might stomp on such an opponent; if the attack hits, it automatically deals quadruple damage (4d4-8, minimum 1 point). Limbless creatures (such as snakes) of an appropriate size category are always considered prone for the purpose of this ability

*Organized (Ex)*
Secretary birds are very tidy and they have an exceptional knack for organising items efficiently. Retrieving a stored object from a container it had packed is always a move action for an idaskari and never provokes attacks of opportunity.

*Reminders (Ex)*
Secretary birds boast astute minds and a very good memory. Whenever an ally a secretary bird has spent at least a month with fails to recall a piece of information using the Knowledge skill, the idaskari can retry the check using the same modifiers to see if it remembers the information having been mentioned by the ally in question.

*Skills*
Secretary birds have a +2 racial bonus on  Decipher Script, Diplomacy and Search Checks. Speak Language is always a class skill for a secretary bird. These bonuses are  included in the statistics above.

♣
And that would be it. My main concern is this: is that LA in order, or should I perhaps raise it?

----------


## Debihuman

There's a reason kick isn't a good attack: trip. 


*Mighty Stomp (Ex)*
Against a prone opponent of Medium size or smaller with a discernible anatomy, the taloned feet of an idaskari become a surprisingly potent weapon. As a full-round action, a secretary bird might stomp on such an opponent; if the attack hits, it automatically deals quadruple damage.

You should actually write out the damage (4d4-8 minimum 1) or something to that effect. Giving it a chance to do 0 damage is never that much fun.

*Skills*
Secretary birds have a +2 racial bonus on  Decipher Script, Diplomacy and Search Checks. Speak Language is always a class skill for a secretary bird.

Are these in the stat block or not? Should be marked with * in skills.

What are it's racial traits? That low Str is not doing it any favors. I see this as an NPC or cohort rather than as PC.  The stomp doesn't improve as it gains levels making it less and less attractive. 

The problem with kick is trip.  It takes a -4 penalty any time it is tripped and then has to spend a round to stand up. I would make Bite it's primary attack and kick as secondary attack. Bipedal creatures aren't great kickers, that's usually reserved for quadrupeds. 

My feeling is magical beasts should have something magical in abilities.

Debby

----------


## Metastachydium

As always, your feedback is greatly appreciated! Now, to business:




> There's a reason kick isn't a good attack: trip.


Fair. But the birdy was never meant to be a melee powerhouse.




> You should actually write out the damage (4d4-8 minimum 1) or something to that effect. Giving it a chance to do 0 damage is never that much fun.


Oh. You're right. I'll do that.




> Are these in the stat block or not? Should be marked with * in skills.


Yes & I'll make that explicit, thanks.




> What are it's racial traits? That low Str is not doing it any favors. I see this as an NPC or cohort rather than as PC.


I'm aware, but I didn't feel like giving it cohort LA only. I mean, weirdest things are officially playable. I'm sure it can find a niche with the INT/CHA boost and the free retry on Knowledge checks. Their native skill list isn't bad per se, either, or so I think.




> The stomp doesn't improve as it gains levels making it less and less attractive.


True enough. It's mostly a nod to the actual bird's hunting strategy and in my defense, I figured that if it's built for (Improved Natural Attack, a token investment in STR to lessen the penalty and that good old three level dip in Swashbuckler to make good use of INT and reduce the impact of STR), it's really a coup-de-grace made easy with a ×4 modifier.




> The problem with kick is trip.  It takes a -4 penalty any time it is tripped and then has to spend a round to stand up. I would make Bite it's primary attack and kick as secondary attack. Bipedal creatures aren't great kickers, that's usually reserved for quadrupeds.


True again, but real secretary birds have "step on stuff" as their primary hunting strategy. Of course, combat's rarely against stuff short enough for that, so yeah, I might as well reverse the order. (I think what I did here might reflect my frustration with the abrian's attack routine: that birdy has a halfway decent kick, but the primary attack is a weirdly pumped up but perfectly useless bite.)




> My feeling is magical beasts should have something magical in abilities.


Hm. I considered monstrous humanoid, but birdy's really just a secretary bird with winghands; I didn't even size 'em up! Then again, freaking _unbodied_ are monstrous humanoids and all I need to change is HD size. You think I should do that? I trust your judgement and will do it if you say so.

----------


## Tzardok

Oh gosh, races based on puns are the best.  :Small Big Grin: 

Part of the problem with mighty stomp is that, well... limpless creatures like snakes are practically never prone  (they can "stand up" as a free action). Secretary birds hunt primarily snakes.
Maybe allow the usage of mighty stomp on everything smaller than the secretary?

Regarding the creature type, a magical beast doesn't need to be magical. Having a sapient's intelligence and/or weird traits is enough. I don't think the type needs to be changed. Of course, many creature types have edge cases and overlap with other types, so simply choose the one that you feel fits best.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Oh gosh, races based on puns are the best.


Glad you like it; I have two or three others like this on my to-do list (another birdy, an unlucky rodent and a flower).




> Part of the problem with mighty stomp is that, well... limpless creatures like snakes are practically never prone  (they can "stand up" as a free action). Secretary birds hunt primarily snakes.
> Maybe allow the usage of mighty stomp on everything smaller than the secretary?


Hm. You have quite the point there. Would something like "limbless creatures of an appropriate size category are always considered prone for the purpose of this ability" help with that?




> Regarding the creature type, a magical beast doesn't need to be magical. Having a sapient's intelligence and/or weird traits is enough. I don't think the type needs to be changed. Of course, many creature types have edge cases and overlap with other types, so simply choose the one that you feel fits best.


Thanks! I have been kind of torn on this, to be honest. I'll see if Debby has anything else to say, but I feel kind of comfortable leaving it as is for now.

----------


## Tzardok

> Hm. You have quite the point there. Would something like "limbless creatures of an appropriate size category are always considered prone for the purpose of this ability" help with that?


That could help. I would maybe also make the ability easier to use; maybe a standard action, or as a free attack after tripping something, or maybe just add Improved Trip as a bonus feat.

----------


## Metastachydium

> That could help.


Done!




> I would maybe also make the ability easier to use; maybe a standard action, or as a free attack after tripping something, or maybe just add Improved Trip as a bonus feat.


Well, making it dependent on trip would probably make the ability _harder_ to use, given that lousy STR score and in practice, it is already an easier to use coup-de-grace equivalent. I'll ponder that some more (and thanks either way), but I'm really not sure.

----------


## Metastachydium

Previously, I've hinted at three more pun-punbased critters in the works; I probably won't do the planty after all for Reasons I will not dwell on 'round here, but the rodent is next on the agenda and this is the day the world may know to fear the

*Scarecrow*
Indistinguishable from common rooks whenever they don't fancy wearing the little vests (usually in a soft grey or some garish, bright colour) they seem to be very fond of, scarecrows (or gaurons as the druids call them) are forest-dwelling fey beings with a peculiar sense of humour, mostly content with startling unsuspecting travellers.

They are well-liked by dryads and treants who keep them around as alarm systems and impromptu guards. Gaurons speak a harsh-sounding dialect of Sylvan as well as the language of treants and a heavily accented Common.

*Size/Type:* Tiny Fey
*Hit Dice:* 1d6 (3 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 10 feet, fly 50 feet (good)
*Armor Class:*  15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-13
*Attack:*  Peck +2 melee (1d2-5, minimum 1)
*Full Attack:*  Peck +2 melee (1d2-5) or talons +2 melee (1-5, minimum 1)
*Space/Reach:* 2½ ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Crow, scare
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, immunity to fear
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +4, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Skills:* Balance +6, Bluff +4, Concentration +4, Gather Information +6, Hide +14, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (nature) +6, Listen +4, Search +6, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4, Survival +6
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Crow), Weapon FinesseB
*Environment:* Temperate or cold forests
*Organization:* Solitary, party (210) or clamour (15120)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Alignment:* Often neutral
*Advancement:* By character class *Favored Class:* Beguiler
*Level Adjustment:* +3

*Combat*
At worst, scarecrows are harmless pranksters. If they have to fight despite themselves, they will use their fear abilities to immobilize or drive off foes and if neccessary, the numbers of the clamour to overwhelm already largely defenseless opponents.

*Crow (Su)*
As a standard action, a gauron can crow loudly; all opponents (other than avian creatures, including scarecrows) within a 40 feet cone must succeed on a DC 15 Will save or cower for 1d2 rounds. Creatures that succesfully save against the effect become shaken instead for 1d4 rounds. Once the ability is used, the scarecrow must wait for 1d4 rounds before it can crow again. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Scare (Su)*
Once per round as a swift action, a gauron can produce an effect identical to Scare as cast by a 6th level sorcerer.

*Skills*
Scarecrows have a +4 racial bonus on Intimidate checks and they can attempt to demoralize a foe as a move action.

♣
There! As is (sadly) the norm with me, the LA is a tentative figure I assigned with little sensible basis and it makes the favoured class synergize very poorly with the numbers, but I just didn't want to go with something BORING like rogue. Help in fixing these issues continues to be welcome, as do comments of any sort. I might add something about a torso-slot magic item called the Fell Doublet, but I'd advise everybody not to hold the proverbial breath.

----------


## Tzardok

These remind me of some stories in German folklore about the Eurasian Jay. Maybe a variant that leans more heavily into the watchfulness?

I don't think I can help with the LA, except for saying that +4 feels like it's too high. I would propably go with +2, unless of course the single racial hit die is replaced when taking the first level. In that case +3 is better.

----------


## Metastachydium

> These remind me of some stories in German folklore about the Eurasian Jay.


I _love_ jays! They sometimes grace our garden with visits for food, fun and to make weird jay noises.




> Maybe a variant that leans more heavily into the watchfulness?


I'm afraid I'm not familiar with German folklore regarding them, however. Colour me curious!




> I don't think I can help with the LA, except for saying that +4 feels like it's too high. I would propably go with +2, unless of course the single racial hit die is replaced when taking the first level. In that case +3 is better.


+2 feels low going by stupid WotC standards with flight, those stats and at-will specials. I'm happy to go down to +3, though. Thanks for the input!

----------


## Tzardok

> I'm afraid I'm not familiar with German folklore regarding them, however. Colour me curious!


The Eurasian Jay (in German called Eichelhäher, which translates as acorn jay) is well known for the fact that it sits hidden on high trees and caws loudly when it notices predatory animals, humans or generally strange and unkown things moving through the forest. All animals recognize that caw and take it as a sign to hide. Because of that, the Eichelhäher has the nickname Keeper of the Forest. (He also has the nickname Tree Father because he gathers acorns and other seed as storage for winter, but often forgets where he hid them. This has interesting implecations regarding dryads, I think.) The jay also has a bright blue feather in each wing that is hidden most of the time. Folklore claims that he only shows this feather when there is no danger, a widely visible all-clear signal to the other animals. (I remember a children's christmas song where a stranger came into the forest, but the Eichelhäher shows his blue feather because he recognizes the man as Saint Nikolaus bringing presents for the animals.)
In fables and children's stories with animal characters that take place in the forests, the jay is often depicted like an idealized guardsman or policeman: always watchful, stern but kind, and dutiful.

I just had a completely random thought: prismatic peacocks. That sounds like something you could brew.

----------


## Metastachydium

> The Eurasian Jay (in German called Eichelhäher, which translates as acorn jay) is well known for the fact that it sits hidden on high trees and caws loudly when it notices predatory animals, humans or generally strange and unkown things moving through the forest. All animals recognize that caw and take it as a sign to hide. Because of that, the Eichelhäher has the nickname Keeper of the Forest. (He also has the nickname Tree Father because he gathers acorns and other seed as storage for winter, but often forgets where he hid them. This has interesting implecations regarding dryads, I think.) The jay also has a bright blue feather in each wing that is hidden most of the time. Folklore claims that he only shows this feather when there is no danger, a widely visible all-clear signal to the other animals. (I remember a children's christmas song where a stranger came into the forest, but the Eichelhäher shows his blue feather because he recognizes the man as Saint Nikolaus bringing presents for the animals.)
> In fables and children's stories with animal characters that take place in the forests, the jay is often depicted like an idealized guardsman or policeman: always watchful, stern but kind, and dutiful.
> 
> I just had a completely random thought: prismatic peacocks. That sounds like something you could brew.



Now I absolutely _must_ do both of those. Many thanks for the ideas!

----------


## Tzardok

You're always welcome.

If you want, I can try to remember more folklore regarding birds? There doesn't come a lot to mind spontaneously, but... hmm...
I've got an interesting bit of Low German folklore regarding the tawny owl, I remember the story how the wren became king (but you may already know that; it's after all a pan-European folklore), and then there's the spin we put on the shrike.

----------


## Metastachydium

> If you want, I can try to remember more folklore regarding birds?


Pretty please?




> I've got an interesting bit of Low German folklore regarding the tawny owl, I remember the story how the wren became king (but you may already know that; it's after all a pan-European folklore), and then there's the spin we put on the shrike.


Yup, I know the one with the wren, but fun as a little bird with an eagle mount sounds, I'm not sure it lends easily to getting statted. The owl and the shrike sound very promising, on the other hand, and regardless whether I can use it or not here, BIRDY lore is not something I'll say no to.

----------


## Tzardok

Well, first the shrike. Folklore about the shrike with its tendency to impale prey on thorns for keeping is pretty much the same everywhere, but we put a little spin on it. Its German name, Neuntöter, means Nine-Killer, and is derived from the belief that the shrike will always kill and impale nine prey animals before eating. A veritable little serial killer with rituals on its own, that bird.  :Small Amused: 

(By the way, the wren is called in German Zaunkönig or Winterkönig (fence king or winter king) as an allusion to the story.)

The tawny owl (Waldkauz in German) is in northern Germany considered a psychopomps (at best), an omen of death or a thief of souls (at worst). Its call sounds similiar to Low German "Kü witt!", which means "Come with me!" Now imagine you are waking at the bed of a sick or dying person, and you hear a voice call "Come with me!" in the dark of the night. Yeah, scary stuff.
Edit: Incidentally, I used this once piece of folklore once in D&D myself. I wrote up a description of the divine realm of the raptorans' (y'know, those barely bird people from Races of the Wild) death god and decided to name it Küwitt and fill it with snow-white tawny owls as psychopompes.

----------


## Metastachydium

> (By the way, the wren is called in German Zaunkönig or Winterkönig (fence king or winter king) as an allusion to the story.)


Aww.




> The tawny owl (Waldkauz in German) is in northern Germany considered a psychopomps (at best), an omen of death or a thief of souls (at worst). Its call sounds similiar to Low German "Kü witt!", which means "Come with me!" Now imagine you are waking at the bed of a sick or dying person, and you hear a voice call "Come with me!" in the dark of the night. Yeah, scary stuff.
> Edit: Incidentally, I used this once piece of folklore once in D&D myself. I wrote up a description of the divine realm of the raptorans' (y'know, those barely bird people from Races of the Wild) death god and decided to name it Küwitt and fill it with snow-white tawny owls as psychopompes.


Huh. We have that one too! Our "deathbird", however, is the little owl. I'll keep these in mind.

♣
'Till then, here's the friendly neighbourhood jay variant of the prankster crows:

*Isgrekh*
Often called oakfriends in Common, isgrekhs are close relatives of the flocking gaurons, similar in size and shape (although taking after the common jay rather than the crow) alike. Nevertheless, unlike scarecrows, the brown-feathered oakfriends do not revel in mischief; rather, they are devoted and dutiful guardians of the forest-dwellers that know their cries (alerting them to peril) and the flash of the blue stripe on their wings when they flutter down to the ground or to roost on the branches of low shrubs (to signal that the danger has passed) for what they are.

While they view acorns as a cherished delicacy, dryads and oaken defenders count isgrekhs among their fast friends, for their services and for often planting what they don't need to sustain themselves, helping the forest spread and replenish itself. Other forest creatures will usually learn to likewise value them. Isgrekhs speak Sylvan, Treant and more often than not, a raspy but fluent Common as well.

*Size/Type:* Tiny Fey
*Hit Dice:* 1d6 (3 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 10 feet, fly 50 feet (good)
*Armor Class:*  15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-13
*Attack:*  Peck +2 melee (1d2-5, minimum 1)
*Full Attack:*  Peck +2 melee (1d2-5)
*Space/Reach:* 2½ ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Farsense, low-light vision, warning
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +4, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 19, Cha 16
*Skills:* Balance +2, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +6, Gather Information +3, Hide +10, Knowledge (local, nature) +2, Listen +10, Search +5, Sense Motive +12, Spot +14, Survival +5
*Feats:* Alertness, Weapon FinesseB
*Environment:* Temperate or cold forests
*Organization:* Solitary or nest (25)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Always lawful good
*Advancement:* By character class *Favored Class:* Spirit Shaman
*Level Adjustment:* +3

*Combat*
Oakfriends are ill-equipped to fight foes. When danger comes knocking, they will do their best to warn and aid their friends and wards and only use their sharp beaks as a last resort.

*Farsense (Su)*
Whenever a creature other than wild animals, fey, plants and vermin enters the area within 250 feet of an isgrekh, the oakfriend receives a mental alert identical to that produced by the Alarm spell. Additionally, if the creature sensed is a humanoid or monstrous humanoid, the isgrekh may make a Sense Motive check; if succesful, the isgrekh can tell whether the trespasser has hostile intent or not.

*Warning (Su)*
Once every 10 minutes, an isgrekh can emit a series of loud, screeching calls as a full-round action; all allies within a 200 feet radius are awakened if currently asleep or unconscious and become aware that a potential threat is approaching, gaining an insight bonus equal to half the isgrekh's Wisdom modifier on Hide, Listen, Sense Motive and Spot checks, as well as initiative checks for the next 2d6 rounds.

*Skills*
Oakfriends have a +4 racial bonus on Sense Motive and Spot checks.

----------


## Metastachydium

While I figure out my next birdies, here's a quick double update. The first one's the last of the promised pun creatures; it's a pathetic ugly you have one of the official splats to blame for. You see, there's a 3.5 monster called the _slasrath_ and its name is so confusing and bad (BAD!) that I kept misreading it as

*Slashrat*
The aptly named, nocturnal slashrat is essentially a sizeable, fat, toothless dire rat, easily 7 feet long and weighing up to 140 pounds. Instead of the front paws of a rodent, however, its forelegs sport yellow-brown growths of horn the size and shape of a longsword and their thick, hairless tails end in a similar, if shorter blade.

*Size/Type:* Medium Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 20 feet (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*  14 ( +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+1
*Attack:* Bladeleg +2 melee (1d8-1, 1920/×2)
*Full Attack:* 2 bladelegs +2 melee (1d8-1, 1920/×2) and tailblade -4 melee (1d6-1, 1920/×2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Disease, slashing
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., scent
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 1, Wis 4, Cha 4
*Skills:* Jump +5, Listen +0, Move Silently -1, Swim +0
*Feats:* Improved Toughness, Weapon Focus (bladeleg)
*Environment:* Warm hills and underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 47 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Slashrats fight like brutes, attacking on sight and slashing madly with their blades untile they slay or are slain themselves. Strangely enough, they never consume their kills.

*Disease (Ex)*
Filth feverbladeleg and tailblade, Fortitude DC 13, incubation period 1d3 days, damage 1d3 Dex and 1d3 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.

*Slashing (Ex)*
The malformed appendages of a slashrat are as sharp as the swords they resemble. As such, they deal slashing damage and threaten a critical hit on a natural roll of 19 or 20.

*Skills*
Due to the constant clattering of the hard blades they grow, slashrats suffer a -4 racial penalty on Move Silently checks. Slashrats may use their Dexterity modifier when making Jump checks.

*NEW SPECIAL MATERIAL: Rathorn*
The shape of a slashrat's blades lends itself to use as a weapon for those of strong enough a stomach to claim these for themselves. Bladelegs can be fashioned into Medium longswords, Small greatswords, Large straightblades or Huge daggers, whereas tailblades make passable Medium straightblades, Small longswords or Large daggers.

A rathorn blade weighs half as much as one forged of ordinary steel and (unless it is cleaned regularly) it retains the ability to carry filth fever. Rathorn has a hardness of 3 and 8 hit points per inch of thickness. Swords made of rathorn cost twice as much to make as their normal counterparts.

♣
Look, I never said it's a _good_ creature. Or a good _joke_, even, but here it is. Still, anyone still around and bearing with me totally deserves something more serious. Keep in mind, nevertheless, that it may be a bit _too_ serious. And for a flower with stuff as notoriously light on fluff and especially lore as I am, I think I might have gone a bit overboard with the description here (needless to say, I'm ready to cull!). _And, worst of all, the creature's shtick relies on Truenamers being a thing._ So, meet (no, really; _don't_ meet) the

*Shibboleth*
The shibboleths are guardians, above all. They keep watch over fords, bridges, narrow mountain paths, fissures amidst steep hills or, sometimes, even city gates. Whom they serve, if anyone, is unknown, but they are ever vigilant. Shibboleths stand tall, 10 feet tall or 14 or taller, blocking the way, clad from head to toe in heavy robes; these rough patchworks of crudely sewn fabric are said to bear stripes and various heraldic devices on them, but they are always faded and dull in colour.

What is under the robes is impossible to tell until the shibboleth is slain, and even then, those curious must be fast to uncover the creature, for once it falls, a shibboleth, its flesh and bones, and even its robes decay fast and are all but gone within the minute. That is, perhaps, for the better: the shibboleth is not a pleasant sight to behold. Its head, sitting on a squat neck, would be almost spherical but for the rough wedge of bones protruding from the bottom, and most of it is covered in macabre ridges of cartilage, a hundred strange earlobes fused together with a hundred earholes sinking into the skull beneath. High up on the forehead, two minuscule eyes like dirty red pearls sit at the bottom of deep, conical wells. The wedge below the sphere, likewise covered in thick cartilage and thin, brown-grey skin is not truly a set of jaws, though it can open up almost like one to reveal a spongy labyrinth of protrusions sound can barely seep through when the creature speaks. Its thick torso, supported by three legs with four flat toes on each, seems nothing more than erratic bundles of sinew and muscle twisted together (wherever it's not covered in the same undulant crust that coats the skull and spreads down over the chest, upper back and arms  sometimes even the sides) and its double-jointed arms end in wide, seven-fingered but thumbless hands with claws like daggers.

Shibboleths seem to know any and all languages well enough to deliver their True Demand, understand and evaluate the answers, but otherwise, they never speak.

*Size/Type:* Large Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 8d8+32 (68 hp)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 40 feet (4 squares), swim 40 feet
*Armor Class:*  19 ( -1 size,  +2 Dex,  +8 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+14
*Attack:*  Claw +9 melee (1d8+6, ×3) or brand +9 melee touch (special)
*Full Attack:*  2 claws +9 melee (1d8+4, ×3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Brand, throttling rend 2d8+6
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., DR 10/slashing, immunity to sleep, enchantment spells and effects, SR 19
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 13, Wis 17, Cha 13
*Skills:* Climb +5, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Listen +14, Swim +12, Truespeak +18
*Feats:* Ability Focus (Brand), Blind-Fight, Improved InitiativeB, Skill Focus (Truespeak)
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 10
*Alignment:* Always neutral
*Advancement:* 913 HD (Large), 1418 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Shibboleths are fierce combatants. They throw themselves into the fight fearlessly, with a single-minded zeal, trying to brand, silence and, preferably, kill as many opponents as they are able. They will pursue fleeing opponents for as long as they can.

*Brand (Su)*
A shibboleth can make a special touch attack against an opponent it previously damaged in combat. The opponent must make a DC 17 Will save or receive a brand, a strange ideogram, usually on the skin of the forehead or the neck. This brand imposes a -4 penalty on all Charisma-based checks made by the branded creature until such time as the creature receives a Remove Curse spell or similar effect. The shibboleth gains a +1 insight bonus on attack and damage rolls against any opponent it branded. The save DC is Charisma-based.
*
Throttling Rend (Ex)*
Shibboleths aim for the throat when fighting. If a shibboleth hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d8+6 points of damage and the opponent must make a DC 18 Fortitude save or begin to suffocate. On a succesful save, the opponent becomes unable to talk intelligibly until recieving at least 4 points of magical healing. The save DC is Strength-based.

*True Demand (Su)*
Upon being encountered by a sapient creature it has never met previously, the shibboleth demands that the creature speak the truename of a race or animal common in the area. Creatures that fail the Truespeak check or refuse to make one are immediately attacked and the shibboleth receives a +2 circumstance penalty to its AC and saves against any such opponent for the duration of the encounter. If the shibboleth is encountered by a group, it will patiently wait until all members of the group make their attempt at the check or refuse to do so before attacking. It ignores creatures that succeed the check, unless and until it is attacked by these.

*Skills*
Shibboleths receive a +4 racial bonus on Intimidate, Listen and Truespeak checks. Shibboleths have a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. They can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. They can use the run action while swimming, provided they swim in a straight line.

----------


## Tzardok

These shibboleth are appropriately weird, and the alternate magic systems can always use more support, so thank you for that. I just wonder how something like this came to be. Did some truenaming villain want some guardian creature? Did a god die and speak them into existence with his last breath? Are they from some alternate reality? Questions over questions.

----------


## Metastachydium

> These shibboleth are appropriately weird, and the alternate magic systems can always use more support, so thank you for that.


I really din't expect the Truespeak checks will be a _selling point_!




> I just wonder how something like this came to be. Did some truenaming villain want some guardian creature? Did a god die and speak them into existence with his last breath? Are they from some alternate reality? Questions over questions.


Honestly, I haven't the vaguest idea. I almost included an alleged manner of reproduction which amounts to "it is said that shibboleths dissolve into nothing upon death for their essence must escape: for a shibboleth to emerge, another must be unraveled" but I was afraid I'm getting too verbose there; the idea was that they might be the warped embodiments of some notion of purity, and as ideas made flesh, they operate slightly outside physical causality. 

Association with the final words or thoughts of a divine being (generally a creature powered by notions and ideas in D&D lore) kind of fits that as a possible root cause for the existence of these beings (i.e., interesting and quite serendipitous idea!). I could even see something like that being the academic consensus regarding these, but I also kind of feel like they are best left somewhat poorly understood.

----------


## Tzardok

> I really din't expect the Truespeak checks will be a _selling point_!


Hey, there are fixes for truenaming around. This thing can easily work with those (well, unless the "fix" removes the skill and the skill based casting, in which case screw them!)

As I said, more support for alternate magic systems is pretty much always good in my book.

----------


## Metastachydium

> (well, unless the "fix" removes the skill and the skill based casting, in which case screw them!)


Right? The idea itself is kind of nifty, or, at any rate, it would be, if it didn't punish the player for getting "better" at truenaming.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I just had a completely random thought: prismatic peacocks. That sounds like something you could brew.


And before I'd forget! I can proudly announce that I've mostly finished those yesterday and added the last touches just now. I ended up calling them peafowls, because an all-male species would have been weird and a no-train version would kind of defeat the concept (I know, I know, the lizard-feminists must be so proud of me!). So,

*Prismatic Peafowl*
The prismatic peafowl is a sizeable, avian resident of various positive-dominant planes, taking after its namesake, or, more specifically, the peacock. Its entire plummage, crest and train included is a lustrous, iridescent white, with intricate patterns woven from a myriad shifting colours dancing on them as the creature moves. The eyespots are usually metallic in hue, ringed by colourful circles.

Friendly, curious and unfailingly polite, prismatic peafowls speak Common, Celestial and a language of their own known as Krisste.

*Size/Type:* Medium Outsider [Extraplanar, Good]
*Hit Dice:* 6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 20 feet (6 squares), fly 40 feet (average)
*Armor Class:* 22 (+5 Dex, +5 deflection, +2 natural), touch 20, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+8
*Attack:* Peck +8 melee (1d4+2)
*Full Attack:* Peck +8 melee (1d4+2) and 2 talons +6 melee (1d2+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Prismatic train
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., outsider traits, prismatic haze, regeneration 2
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +8
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 21, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 20
*Skills:* Balance +14, Decipher Script +12, Diplomacy +14, Heal +12, Intimidate +14, Jump +11, Knowledge (the planes) +12, Listen +14, Search +12, Sense Motive +12, Spot +14
*Feats:* Alertness, Improved ToughnessB, Iron Will, Multiattack
*Environment:* Any positive-dominant plane
*Organization:* Solitary or muster (46)
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Alignment:* Always neutral good
*Advancement:* 711 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Prismatic peafowls are squeamish beings; the very thought of violence makes them nervous. If they (or their allies) are threatened, they will use their Prismatic Train ability to try and disable as many foes at once as possible to enable a hasty retreat.

*Prismatic Haze (Su)*
Prismatic peafowls are constantly surrounded by a shimmering, thin, colourful mist. Attacks by any creature that uses its eyes to determine the position of the peafowl suffer a 20% miss chance and the peafowl can add its Charisma modifier as a deflection bonus to AC.

*Prismatic Train (Su)*
Prismatic peafowls rarely display their ornate train feathers fully, but when they spread the whole fan out, it is a spectacular sight: a veritable explosion of light, gleaming in seven colours. This effect fills a 60 feet cone and produces various effects, based on the colour of the light an affected creature is exposed to (see table). Once this ability has been used, the peafowl must wait for 1d6 rounds before it can be used again. All save DCs are Charisma-based.

*1d8*
*Colour of Light*
*Effect*

*1*
Red
2d6 nonlethal fire damage plus fatigue (as heatstroke; Fort negates fatigue)

*2*
Orange
Sickened for 1d6 rounds as acid wells up in the stomach (Fort halves duration)

*3*
Yellow
Stunned for 1d4 rounds as if charge has built up in the muscles (Fort halves duration)

*4*
Green
Unconsciousness (Fort partial: Staggered for 1d4 rounds instead)

*5*
Blue
Paralyzed as if by Hold Monster (CL 9; Will negates)

*6*
Indigo
Confused as if by Confusion (CL 7; Will negates)

*7*
Violet
Transferred into a Maze (as the spell, but Will negates)

*8*
N/A
Affected by two colours; roll twice more, ignoring any results of 8



*Regeneration (Ex)*
Negative energy deals normal damage to a prismatic peafowl. If a prismatic peafowl loses a body part, it regrows in 2d4 minutes.

----------


## Tzardok

Huh. Interesting spin on the typical prismatic abilities. Very nice and non-lethal.

Also, today I learned that peacock is not the name of the species.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Huh. Interesting spin on the typical prismatic abilities. Very nice and non-lethal.


Thank you! I just kind of felt like a NG outsider of the Positive and its cousins (which I envisioned this birdy as) shouldn't have killing people with death as part of its repertoire.




> Also, today I learned that peacock is not the name of the species.


Eh, that's an easy mistake to make. I mean, there are languages in which guineafowls are called 'pearlhens', regardless of sex.

----------


## Metastachydium

And a (probably) last one for this year: yet another planty!

*Tuber*
Tubers are amorphous, roughly ovoid lumps of hard, starchy, yellow-white matter, covered by a dirt brown skin. Four pale, fleshy stalks extend from their bodies; the upper two are prehensile. Two tiny, round eyes and a wide, lipless mouth complete their features.

Tubers speak Common and Undercommon.

*Size/Type:* Tiny Plant
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 (4  hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 10 feet (2 squares), burrow 5 feet
*Armor Class:* 12 (+2 size), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-
*Attack:* Dart thruster + ranged (1d4, 1920/×2)
*Full Attack:* Dart thruster + ranged (1d4, 1920/×2)
*Space/Reach:* 2½ ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Not today
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, plant traits
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 2, Dex 11, Con 11, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 14
*Skills:* Hide +11, Intimidate +8, Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
*Feats:* Persuasive
*Environment:* Any temperate to cold land and underground
*Organization:* Solitary or cluster (58)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Alignment:* Often neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Tubers are lazy and slow; they prefer to spend their time hiding in the soil and largely motionless. Caught in a fight, they rely on their special abilities and their burrow speed to ward off and escape harm.

*Not Today (Su)*
When threatened, a tuber can draw a Medium-sized dart thruster, seemingly from thin air, as an immediate action. This does not provoke attacks of opportunity. The tuber is proficient with this weapon and may use it without incurring penalties for wielding an inappropriately sized weapon. A tuber can only have one such thruster drawn at a time. The weapon can be stashed as a free action.

Any adjacent opponent that would attack the tuber in the same round when this dart thruster is drawn must succeed on a DC 14 Will save or lose the action and back off at least 10 feet. The save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

*Skills*
Tubers receive a +4 racial bonus to Intimidate whenever they are wearing sundark goggles or similar items with darkened lenses.

♣
So, um, yes, this is really just a potato. A potato _with a gun_. (Inspired by _that_ potato with a gun. Don't hate me too much for it.) 

On an unrelated note, I've just noticed the shibboleth is missing two feats. So, while I'm here anyhow, I'll go fix that too.

----------


## Metastachydium

And I return in my full, blazing glory! Have another deathless (a friendly and charming one, this time):

*Prior*
The origin of priors is somewhat debated; most hold that they were either mortals once or are the will of mortals to watch over a person, place or object made manifest and given the power to help or hinder any who mean to interact with their charge.

Subtle and generally benevolent, priors understand up to five languages commonly spoken in the area they inhabit. They were never observed to speak.
*
Size/Type:* Medium Deathless [Incorporeal]
*Hit Dice:* 5d12 (32 hp)
*Initiative:* -2
*Speed:* Fly 20 feet (perfect)
*Armor Class:* 10 (-2 Dex, +2 deflection), touch 10, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/
*Attack:* 
*Full Attack:* 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Deny
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., deathless traits, incorporeal traits, ever unseen, whisper
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +8
*Abilities:* Str , Dex 6, Con , Int 16, Wis 19, Cha 15
*Skills:* Hide +11, Knowledge (any four) +11, Listen +8, Move Silently +5, Search +11, Sense Motive +16, Spot +8
*Feats:* Insightful Reflexes, Stealthy
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary or more (2500)
*Challenge Rating:* 5
*Alignment:* Usually good (any)
*Advancement:* 610 HD (Small), 1115 HD (Tiny), 1620 HD (Diminutive)
*Level Adjustment:* 

*Combat*
Priors will do what they can to ensure the safety of their charge, showing no fear of destruction. While they cannot fight in the strictest sense, they will aid (directly or indirectly) whatever party the intentions of which appear to best align with their own.

*Deny (Su)*
Priors express their disapproval in intangible, but hardly unfelt ways. As a full-round action, they can enter the space of any adjacent creature without provoking attacks of opportunity. As long as they share said creature's space, they may choose to impose a luck penalty equal to their Charisma modifier on an initiative check, skill check or attack roll (the prior's choice) each round.

*Ever Unseen (Su)*
Priors have no physical form and are impossible to detect through mundane means. True Sight or similar effects (but not See Invisibility) will allow perceiving them, but it still takes a succesful Spot check, opposed by the prior's Hide; a succesful check still only reveals a barely visible rippling of the air where the prior currently is.

*Whisper (Su)*
A prior that entered the space of an adjacent creature might mean well instead of ill, guiding it through a barely perceptible mental link. Such a creature benefits from an insight bonus equal to the prior's Wisdom modifier to its armour class, a skill check or a saving throw (the prior's choice) each round for as long as it shares its space with the prior.

*Skills*
Priors have a +6 racial bonus on Hide and Sense Motive checks.

----------

